# Lawrence Spring Open 2015 (Kansas, USA)



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yup, not 1 week after the first one, I already know (mostly) what to do for the second one. I would personally like to get Kevin Hays out here as he's going to school in St. Louis (about 5-6 hours away). Kit messaged him about it, and apparently if I had 6x6 as an event, he would be likely to come for the competition on March 21st or March 28th. My school is not open on March 21st, so the comp would be held on March 28th.

The events would be:
3 rounds of 3x3
3 rounds of 2x2
at least 1 round of 5x5 (cutoffs are tentative, but will likely be soft 2:30 hard 5:00)
1 round of 6x6 (cutoffs are tentative, but will be very strict [we're talking like soft 2:25 hard 3:15])
1 or 2 rounds of Megaminx (cutoffs will likely be soft 2:30 hard 4:30/5:00)

The rest are undecided. Skewb and Pyraminx are very likely to happen (because they are quick events if nothing else). 4x4 is a maybe, 3BLD and OH are probable. 7x7 is out of the question, same with MBLD and 4BLD. 5BLD is also very unlikely. Clock is not going to happen, and Square-1 is a possibility. I might be able to do 3Feet in a competition after this one, but it won't happen for this one.

Most of this post is just written to start generating ideas. Nothing here is definite (except having 3x3, 2x2, Mega, 5x5 and 6x6 (if Kevin can come)).

Would anyone come to this?

Edit: here's the link for the lazy http://www.cubingusa.com/LawrenceSpring2015/


----------



## biscuit (Nov 7, 2014)

skweb and pyraminx should happen I think. I don't have a 4x4 (although I may soon) but It should happen. 3BLD would be fun to watch (if there are enough people that would do it) that's my two cents


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 7, 2014)

Like I said, Skewb and Pyraminx are very likely to happen already. They only take about 30-40 minutes each, so we could go through them quickly. I feel like I can't have too many long events, and I already have 5x5 and 6x6, so 4x4 (an event I don't particularly enjoy) might not happen, and 3BLD is hit-and-miss.


----------



## kcl (Nov 7, 2014)

*Another Lawrence, Kansas Competition*

Your 6x6 cutoffs are unreal. Only Kevin would meet those. Few people in the Midwest are that fast.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 7, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> 1 round of 6x6 (cutoffs are tentative, but will be very strict [we're talking like soft 2:25 hard 3:15])



So 67 people in the world would be able to make cutoff? I understand the need to be strict, but with a Mean of 3 event, 4:30 is probably plenty strict enough.


----------



## kcl (Nov 7, 2014)

*Another Lawrence, Kansas Competition*

Huh, I just noticed it's on my birthday. I'll see what I can do. I'll come if possible.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 7, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> So 67 people in the world would be able to make cutoff? I understand the need to be strict, but with a Mean of 3 event, 4:30 is probably plenty strict enough.



4:30 as the soft cutoff or the hard cutoff? I _really_ don't want it to take up that much time. Would it be probable to have 6x6 during lunch so it doesn't eat up too much of the competition?



kclejeune said:


> Your 6x6 cutoffs are unreal. Only Kevin would meet those. Few people in the Midwest are that fast.



For the most part, the event was pretty much added for Kevin


----------



## kcl (Nov 7, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> 4:30 as the soft cutoff or the hard cutoff? I _really_ don't want it to take up that much time. Would it be probable to have 6x6 during lunch so it doesn't eat up too much of the competition?
> 
> 
> 
> For the most part, the event was pretty much added for Kevin



You gotta put it into proportion. That's like saying you're having 9 second soft for 3x3.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 7, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> You gotta put it into proportion. That's like saying you're having 9 second soft for 3x3.



I'm not sure if using 3x3 as an example is very fair. The difference is that everyone (except that ONE GUY in every competition) signs up for 3x3. Even if the cutoffs were looser, there's just not that many people that would sign up for 6x6. I would agree that the cutoffs are pretty strict, but it's also an event that I don't know much about, nor have I seen any competitions (except Nats) that had 6x6 as an event to use as an example.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 7, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Even if the cutoffs were looser, there's just not that many people that would sign up for 6x6. I would agree that the cutoffs are pretty strict, but it's also an event that I don't know much about, nor have I seen any competitions (except Nats) that had 6x6 as an event to use as an example.



So why waste time on 6x6? If you're not willing to dedicate the time to hold the event properly (with a reasonable cut-off) and you don't think many people will register anyway, why hold it? You're designing the competition around one competitor's wishes. Either use that time on an event people would like (and would actually get to finish!), or make the 6x6 cut-offs reasonable. 4:30-5:00 is fine and won't take up much time since there will be few people doing it. When it comes to big cubes, that extra 2:00 of solving won't really be the bottleneck. It'll be getting enough scramblers to saturate your timing stations.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 8, 2014)

Are you trying to hold a competition solely for Kevin Hays to come? Are you serious?

I knew there was fanboying, but that's pathetic. If you're going to have a cutoff, make it so more than Kevin can compete. A 3:15 hard cutoff is like having an 11 second 3x3 hard cutoff.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 8, 2014)

Okay guys, I'll take the hint! I never even said that the cutoffs were final! 

I'll admit: I probably should have done some more research on the event, and I probably should have re-thought the fact that not too many people would register for the event as a good(ish) thing instead of a bad thing. Thank you Shaden for helping me realize that. Depending on how many people would register, would 4:15-4:45 seem probable as a soft cutoff?

And Keaton: I resent your statement. My goal was to make competitions in Central USA a thing. This competition was going to happen regardless whether or not Kevin would come.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 8, 2014)

I would do 6x6. Never done it before though. I have to buy one and practice, but I average about 2:45 on 5x5 so I think that I will be able to make a 4:15-4:45. It would be awesome if Kevin could come. I would love to meet him.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 8, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Okay guys, I'll take the hint! I never even said that the cutoffs were final!
> 
> I'll admit: I probably should have done some more research on the event, and I probably should have re-thought the fact that not too many people would register for the event as a good(ish) thing instead of a bad thing. Thank you Shaden for helping me realize that. Depending on how many people would register, would 4:15-4:45 seem probable as a soft cutoff?
> 
> And Keaton: I resent your statement. My goal was to make competitions in Central USA a thing. This competition was going to happen regardless whether or not Kevin would come.



Surely a 3:15 suggested hard cutoff would imply that you'd be holding an event for one person.

4:30/7:00 are reasonable soft/hard cutoffs.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 8, 2014)

Also consider that you have only one chance to make cutoff in mean of 3, making it significantly harder to make compared to two chances in an average of 5. I'd say that 4:30 is kinda strict, 5:00 is fair.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 8, 2014)

I'll probably go with 4:45/7:00 depending on the amount of competitors that sign up for the event.



Ninja Storm said:


> Surely a 3:15 suggested hard cutoff would imply that you'd be holding an event for one person.


Now you're saying event. Before you said "Are you trying to hold a *competition* solely for Kevin Hays to come?" The competition: absolutely not, not even a little. The event: to a certain extent. 

Although, after giving the event some thought, a few long events would help break up the speed of the other events that go by quickly (which was most events in my previous comp that I held). So, even if Kevin Hays couldn't come, I'll probably still stick with having 6x6 as an event. The long events I will end here though. Megaminx, 5x5, and 6x6 (and likely 3BLD) are enough for one comp. Especially if I'm still going to have 3 rounds of 3x3 and 2x2.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 8, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I'll probably go with 4:45/7:00 depending on the amount of competitors that sign up for the event.
> 
> 
> Now you're saying event. Before you said "Are you trying to hold a *competition* solely for Kevin Hays to come?" The competition: absolutely not, not even a little. The event: to a certain extent.



I was a little harsher in my first post than I should have been, sorry.

But your ideas about breaking up the competition are kinda true, but it'll still feel very fast-paced and rushed. Every competition kinda feels like that.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 8, 2014)

Apology accepted.

Not every competition feels like that, especially if you're not part of the staff. I could realistically say that Lawrence Open 2014, or at least after lunch time, wasn't overwhelming. Hell, we were even _ahead_ of schedule and got to tack on another round of Skewb. It really just boils down to the amount of competitors, number of events, and staff. For LO14, there weren't too many competitors, so it wasn't too terribly rushed.

The main problems I would really have with including 3 long events would be to make sure they don't eat up too much time, especially if many people sign up for the event. (*cough*5x5*cough*)


----------



## Aussie (Nov 8, 2014)

I would LOVE to come as long as you keep the 6x6 event in the competition. I'm extremely excited for this competition, mainly because it is including a big cube.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 9, 2014)

Why don't you try a smaller cube?


----------



## Aussie (Nov 10, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Why don't you try a smaller cube?



Well, I have a love for big cubes, especially the 6x6. I have no legitimate reason why... I just prefer solving big cubes.


----------



## kcl (Nov 10, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Apology accepted.
> 
> Not every competition feels like that, especially if you're not part of the staff. I could realistically say that Lawrence Open 2014, or at least after lunch time, wasn't overwhelming. Hell, we were even _ahead_ of schedule and got to tack on another round of Skewb. It really just boils down to the amount of competitors, number of events, and staff. For LO14, there weren't too many competitors, so it wasn't too terribly rushed.
> 
> The main problems I would really have with including 3 long events would be to make sure they don't eat up too much time, especially if many people sign up for the event. (*cough*5x5*cough*)



It's because there were very few competitors. It was your first time organizing, so naturally it was an easier event list. Competitions often have trouble staying on schedule.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 10, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> It's because there were very few competitors. It was your first time organizing, so naturally it was an easier event list. Competitions often have trouble staying on schedule.



I know, that's what I just said, wasn't it?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 10, 2014)

You're making another Lawrence competition? Don't make it too soon or my parents will say I can't go because I "Just went to a competition". As long as it is in March it will be fine.
I'm going to get my revenge on Elijah Berry and make the finals 
I recommend (possibly) dropping Megaminx from the competition because it takes lots of time for only like 10 people to do it and hardly anyone is good at it.
I would like to see this kind of competition:
3 rounds of 3x3 (R2 top 25, R3 top 15)
2 rounds of 2x2 (R2 top 18)
1 round of 4x4 (CF) (1:45 Soft 2:30 Hard)
1 round of 5x5 (CF) (3:30 Soft 5:00 Hard)
1 round of 6x6 (CF) (6:30 Soft 10:00 Hard)
2 rounds of Pyraminx (CR1) (R2 top 15, 0:30 Soft 1:00 Hard)
1 round of 3BLD (10:00 Combined Limit)
1 round of Skewb (CF) (0:25 Soft 0:50 Hard)
A lot of those don't really matter to me that much

P.S. I'm going to get a Skewb so I won't care when you add another round of it in the middle of the competition.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 10, 2014)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> You're making another Lawrence competition? Don't make it too soon or my parents will say I can't go because I "Just went to a competition". As long as it is in March it will be fine.
> I'm going to get my revenge on Elijah Berry and make the finals
> I recommend (possibly) dropping Megaminx from the competition because it takes lots of time for only like 10 people to do it and hardly anyone is good at it.
> I would like to see this kind of competition:
> ...



That's a ton of events for a one-day competition. Unless you're going from 8-6 with fewer than 50 competitors, that's not going to happen.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 10, 2014)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> You're making another Lawrence competition? Don't make it too soon or my parents will say I can't go because I "Just went to a competition". As long as it is in March it will be fine.
> I'm going to get my revenge on Elijah Berry and make the finals
> I recommend (possibly) dropping Megaminx from the competition because it takes lots of time for only like 10 people to do it and hardly anyone is good at it.
> I would like to see this kind of competition:
> ...



I'm going to agree with Keaton; that's a lot of events. I know my previous comp had quite a few, but there weren't very many competitors to begin with. This time around, I know there will likely be a lot more (No Minnesota comp to get in the way, and Chris Olson said he would likely be there). Forget about more than 1 round of anything unless it's 2x2 or 3x3 (which there will be 3 rounds each). I'm keeping Megaminx no matter what. So what if there's only 10 people who signed up for it? There were even less who signed up for 3BLD and Sq-1. Not to mention *I absolutely love Megaminx*. It's basically what I plan to specialize in. 

I'm having a hard time getting behind 4x4. The soft cutoff (If I were to even have the event) would likely be 1:15-1:30. 5x5's soft cutoff that you proposed is way too lenient. 2:30-3:00 would be more reasonable. The 6x6 cutoffs you proposed would fit for 7x7, but 6x6 is a much faster event, and it's long enough as it is.

I'm unsure what the cutoffs for 3BLD will be, and the r2/r3 cutoffs would probably be different (top 15 for r3 seems like a little much. Top 10 would make more sense).

Chances are I'm not going to tack on another round of anything, unless we are actually ahead of schedule (which is less likely for this comp due to the long events and more people).

I appreciate you looking into this competition, and you should be happy to know that the competition will likely be held on March 28th. However, I can't take this schedule too seriously, especially considering you have never organized a competition, and you have only been to 3.


----------



## Pryge (Nov 10, 2014)

Yay 6x6


----------



## RjFx2 (Nov 13, 2014)

Maybe, just maybe, Chris Olson would come to a comp here, in the future, but it's a big maybe.
But, I like kevin Hays just as much as him so... yeah. Getting some potential world record creators (or world record holders) would be awesome. 
It would attract a lot more competitors here. But, you know, that may not be for a few years, and maybe a bigger (not specifically better, it's a great place) place to hold it.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 13, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I'm going to agree with Keaton; that's a lot of events. I know my previous comp had quite a few, but there weren't very many competitors to begin with. This time around, I know there will likely be a lot more (No Minnesota comp to get in the way, and Chris Olson said he would likely be there). Forget about more than 1 round of anything unless it's 2x2 or 3x3 (which there will be 3 rounds each). I'm keeping Megaminx no matter what. So what if there's only 10 people who signed up for it? There were even less who signed up for 3BLD and Sq-1. Not to mention *I absolutely love Megaminx*. It's basically what I plan to specialize in.
> 
> I'm having a hard time getting behind 4x4. The soft cutoff (If I were to even have the event) would likely be 1:15-1:30. 5x5's soft cutoff that you proposed is way too lenient. 2:30-3:00 would be more reasonable. The 6x6 cutoffs you proposed would fit for 7x7, but 6x6 is a much faster event, and it's long enough as it is.
> 
> ...



Well, you've only been to four 

My suggestion would be to have fewer main events, and 2-3 tentative events, should you get ahead of schedule. This way, you'll have a more lenient schedule that can adjust to more competitors.


----------



## RjFx2 (Nov 13, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Well, you've only been to four
> 
> My suggestion would be to have fewer main events, and 2-3 tentative events, should you get ahead of schedule. This way, you'll have a more lenient schedule that can adjust to more competitors.



Yeah, great idea. I really liked you guys being ahead of schedule last time, and raising the 4x4 soft cutoff to 1:40, even though I barely missed it. I think Skewb and Square-1 should be tentative, maybe megaminx, but Zachary said that was a for-sure event. The rest have 20+ competitors, besides BLD, but that's a cool event (even though I can't do it).


----------



## biscuit (Nov 13, 2014)

I REALLY hope that I am open to come. I missed the last one but It's a 45 minute drive and all... crossing my fingers. Also would the price be 5 an event again (I think that's what it was last time)


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 25, 2014)

I probably should have paid more attention to this thread. The competition name will be Lawrence Spring 2015, and the events list will be 2 rounds of 2x2 and 3x3, (1 round for every other event) 5x5, 6x6, Megaminx, Pyraminx, Skewb, and OH.

March 28th is when the competition will happen.


----------



## Pryge (Nov 25, 2014)

Goals: Get an official 5x5 average.


----------



## kcl (Nov 25, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> Maybe, just maybe, Chris Olson would come to a comp here, in the future, but it's a big maybe.
> But, I like kevin Hays just as much as him so... yeah. Getting some potential world record creators (or world record holders) would be awesome.
> It would attract a lot more competitors here. But, you know, that may not be for a few years, and maybe a bigger (not specifically better, it's a great place) place to hold it.



lol the entire MN group is planning on coming down for this, which includes Chris.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 25, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> lol the entire MN group is planning on coming down for this, which includes Chris.



That's what I've been told. I didn't expect anything less. I just don't understand how you guys can deal with driving distances _that far away._


----------



## SpicyOranges (Nov 25, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> That's what I've been told. I didn't expect anything less. I just don't understand how you guys can deal with driving distances _that far away._


We went from Michigan to Minneapolis in one straight drive. It's not really that bad. Can you do clock? Make the cut pretty low and its a fast event, I can scramble fast.


----------



## kcl (Nov 25, 2014)

*Another Lawrence, Kansas Competition*



shadowkiller168 said:


> That's what I've been told. I didn't expect anything less. I just don't understand how you guys can deal with driving distances _that far away._



The main reason we're going is because it's "close" by our standards 

edit: yeah you should try to have clock. Logan and I can scramble fast, make the cutoff like 20 and we'll be fine.


----------



## Pryge (Nov 25, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> lol the entire MN group is planning on coming down for this, which includes Chris.


Plz no I want some podiums.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 25, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> The main reason we're going is because it's "close" by our standards



I'm sitting here debating on two competitions, each <4 hours away. I'm so sorry.

EDIT: And those are far away by our standards.


----------



## Torch (Nov 25, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> I'm sitting here debating on two competitions, each <4 hours away. I'm so sorry.
> 
> EDIT: And those are far away by our standards.



Four hours is actually close by Georgia standards. I had to go four hours this weekend for the closest comp in the last three years.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 25, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> The main reason we're going is because it's "close" by our standards
> 
> edit: yeah you should try to have clock. Logan and I can scramble fast, make the cutoff like 20 and we'll be fine.



Yeaaahhhhh, no. I have numerous reasons for not hosting Clock.
1: The schedule is already jam-packed as it is. I was actually debating whether to remove an event or not.
2: I don't like Clock. It's very hard for me to get behind an event I don't even like. It's a similar reason why there's no 4x4 in this comp.
3: The schedule is JAM-FRICKIN'-PACKED! I cannot emphasize this enough. Unless in total the event will take 5 minutes, it's too long to host for this comp.

You could try to convince another Kansas organizer to have the event. Zachary Henry wants to make a comp (although he seemed pretty certain on what events he will do, and Clock was not one of them), and Dan Nguyen wants to organize a comp in Kansas City. You should talk to one of them instead.


----------



## kcl (Nov 26, 2014)

If you didn't do 6x6 there would be way more time..


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> If you didn't do 6x6 there would be way more time..



Using that logic I could get rid of any event and there would be way more time. 3x3 takes up 2 hours, why not get rid of that? /s

You are the first person to even mention Clock, while I had a few people say they wanted to see larger cubes as events. Plus, why did you wait until now to say hat you wanted to have Clock? You had so many opportunities before I said what the final events were to speak up, but you didn't. It's hard for me to take you seriously by this point.

If that's not enough, let me add another reason to the ones (which I already thought were good reasons to begin with).
4: Mats Valk DIRECTLY advised me to be cautious to include Clock as an event. In this area, cubing is pretty unknown, so some of the spectators that show up would have their very first glimpse of speedcubing. Rubik's Clock is not very exciting to watch considering only the competitor and the judge can see what's going on.

If this was a multi-day competition, then Clock would very likely be an event. But this isn't a multi-day competition, so I only have so much time to start with.

I appreciate you still voicing your opinion; I hope the lack of Clock doesn't deter you from coming, but if you want to go to competitions with that event, you should look somewhere else.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 26, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Mats Valk DIRECTLY advised me to be cautious to include Clock as an event.



lol


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 26, 2014)

ottozing said:


> lol



What's so funny? I actually asked him at Nationals.


----------



## kcl (Nov 26, 2014)

*Another Lawrence, Kansas Competition*



shadowkiller168 said:


> Using that logic I could get rid of any event and there would be way more time. 3x3 takes up 2 hours, why not get rid of that? /s
> 
> You are the first person to even mention Clock, while I had a few people say they wanted to see larger cubes as events. Plus, why did you wait until now to say hat you wanted to have Clock? You had so many opportunities before I said what the final events were to speak up, but you didn't. It's hard for me to take you seriously by this point.
> 
> ...



The key difference is that 3x3 is held for everyone at the comp. You're doing 6x6 for one person and we all know it. Skipping one round of 6x6 would allow you to have sq1 AND clock.

I highly doubt you can give me any reason why mats would say to not hold clock other than that he was trolling.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Nov 26, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> 4: Mats Valk DIRECTLY advised me to be cautious to include Clock as an event.


He also put ketchup in a cube as lube, are you going to do that too?


----------



## ottozing (Nov 26, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> What's so funny? I actually asked him at Nationals.



The way people view speedcubing won't be affected unless they literally only show up to see clock (which wouldn't take very long to run), and then leave straight after before other events happen. Assuming someone does that though, it probably won't have a negative impact on how they view speedcubing. Also, the reasons you stated before that were basically just you saying "Kennan, I don't feel like it's a good idea to add clock because you asked for it at the wrong time and I don't like you", which sure as hell isn't a "good enough reason to not have clock". Also, from what I can tell, even if maybe more people requested 6x6 than people did for clock, it's clear you're only holding it for Kevin, which is why you initially had a ridiculous cutoff that only he could make. 

I could go on and on, but in short, change your attitude. If you're planning on organizing more competitions in the future, you need to be better at pleasing the people who will actually be attending your comp. Being passive aggressive, along with clearly showing favoritism to the point where literally no one else can get more than one solve in an event is vbj.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Nov 26, 2014)

Make the clock cutoff 15, it will take 10 mins guaranteed.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> The key difference is that 3x3 is held for everyone at the comp. You're doing 6x6 for one person and we all know it. Skipping one round of 6x6 would allow you to have sq1 AND clock.
> 
> I highly doubt you can give me any reason why mats would say to not hold clock other than that he was trolling.



Mats sounded serious about it.

Also, while yes, initially I did hold it for one person (I'm sure you remember the backlash I had about the cutoffs, which I changed so MORE THAN JUST KEVIN COULD COMPETE), other people expressed some interest in entering.

Also, even if I were to get rid of 6x6, I would absolutely NOT, not ever, no-way-in-hell replace it with Clock OR Square-1! I just had Square-1 as an event at my first competition. You wanna know how many people signed up for it? 3. Just 3. Square-1 isn't a very popular event, nor is it an event I can get behind.

I already gave my reasons for Clock.

You're the only person to have even suggested the event. If there were 10+ people practically DEMANDING that I host the event, then I would have actually considered it. Here, it's just you, and you haven't given me any reasons why I should have it to begin with! All you have done so far is ask me to remove 6x6 and add Clock/Sq-1 instead, but you never said why, nor did you give any reasons to justify your request. Because of that, I can't really take you seriously here.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Nov 26, 2014)

The only reason I would advise Clock over 6x6 is that people suck at 6x6 and nobody makes cutoffs. Clock is a much more fun event and way less of a hassle to organize scramblers and judges. Would you like to sit and judge a bunch of 10 minutes 6x6 solves so that kids can get a time in their WCA? If so then I'll make sure I come to this competition and I'll make sure you are a judge. If a majority of people want Clock instead of 6x6 then why wouldn't you appeal to a majority?

Why not make a poll about people wating 6x6 vs clock?


----------



## ottozing (Nov 26, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I already gave my reasons for Clock.



And they sucked.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Nov 26, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> If there were 10+ people practically DEMANDING that I host the event, then I would have actually considered it. Here, it's just you, and you haven't given me any reasons why I should have it to begin with!



I DEMAND THAT YOU HOLD CLOCK! There, that's 2. Some reasons:

1. Clock can be exciting to see who podiums, Kennan and I will have to battle for top.
2. Its a break for a lot of people who don't do clock, but do many other events
3. We can combine it with lunch to save time


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 26, 2014)

I DEMAND THAT YOU HOLD CLOCK!

3


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Nov 26, 2014)

SpicyOranges said:


> I DEMAND THAT YOU HOLD CLOCK! There, that's 2. Some reasons:
> 
> 1. Clock can be exciting to see who podiums, Kennan and I will have to battle for top.
> 2. Its a break for a lot of people who don't do clock, but do many other events
> 3. We can combine it with lunch to save time



4. Clock is easier to scramble
5. It's a bit more exciting to watch compared to a bigger Rubik's cube


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm just curious where all this Clock stuff came from _now_. It would have been a lot more helpful if someone spoke up about it earlier.

I'm also glad that someone other than Kennan is speaking about this.

If it helps, I could make Clock a tentative event, but I can't really see myself having it as an event :/


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Nov 26, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I'm just curious where all this Clock stuff came from _now_. It would have been a lot more helpful if someone spoke up about it earlier.
> 
> I'm also glad that someone other than Kennan is speaking about this.
> 
> If it helps, I could make Clock a tentative event, but I can't really see myself having it as an event :/



This competition is 4 months away. I wouldn't worry about people asking for a schedule change now. Websites are made to be changed and schedules aren't usually set in stone until about 5 days before the competition anyway. What if you get 100 people? Obviously the schedule is going to have to change.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> You're doing 6x6 for one person and we all know it.


I want to do 6x6.

Aussie: "I would LOVE to come as long as you keep the 6x6 event in the competition. I'm extremely excited for this competition, mainly because it is including a big cube."

Pyrge: "Yay 6x6"

Plus Kevin Hays. I do agree with you guy's argument to do clock though, there seems to be a big interest in it even though I have no idea why, and it doesn't take that long. I think keep clock and 6x6. If ShadowKiller keeps insisting on not doing clock though, respect that and move on. He is going through the work of setting up the comp.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 26, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I want to do 6x6.
> 
> Aussie: "I would LOVE to come as long as you keep the 6x6 event in the competition. I'm extremely excited for this competition, mainly because it is including a big cube."
> 
> ...



Thank you! Finally someone gets it!

Guys, I already said I'm not very interested in doing Clock. I even made (somewhat) of a compromise of having it as a tentative event. If, for some reason, we are ahead of schedule, I'll host Clock as an event.


----------



## kcl (Nov 26, 2014)

are you planning to put an event during lunch? If not clock can EASILY be done in that time.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> are you planning to put an event during lunch? If not clock can EASILY be done in that time.



Yes, Megaminx. That's where the issues are. I'm sorry to say, but I'm not removing Megaminx.

Edit: If I didn't have an event during lunch, I would have definitely considered having Clock or something, or just having a short lunch to get some extra time.


----------



## kcl (Nov 26, 2014)

Could clock and mega be done at the same time?


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Could clock and mega be done at the same time?



Unlikely, unless there was a miracle or I had the ability to slow down time.

I'll have Clock if you can find a way to work it into the schedule.


----------



## cubegenius (Nov 26, 2014)

Please cool down guys. Clock would be a great event to hold. And so would 6x6. Zachary made a decision to do 6x6, and there simply isn't enough time to do clock. You should be thankful to him for getting this competition together. You can't have every event at a one day competition like this one. It's just a fact. If you feel so strongly about clock, maybe you could consider organizing a competition and have clock as an event. And there ARE other people besides Kevin that are excited to have big cubes at this competition.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 26, 2014)

cubegenius said:


> Please cool down guys. Clock would be a great event to hold. And so would 6x6. Zachary made a decision to do 6x6, and there simply isn't enough time to do clock. You should be thankful to him for getting this competition together. You can't have every event at a one day competition like this one. It's just a fact. If you feel so strongly about clock, maybe you could consider organizing a competition and have clock as an event. And there ARE other people besides Kevin that are excited to have big cubes at this competition.



Well, they _did_ just host a competition with Clock as an event.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 26, 2014)

What is the big interest for clock? I am curious. Are you guys like really fast at clock and going for a record or something? Lol, sorry, but it just seems random to me.


----------



## kcl (Nov 26, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> What is the big interest for clock? I am curious. Are you guys like really fast at clock and going for a record or something? Lol, sorry, but it just seems random to me.



My personal motivation? It's an event that I'm reasonably good at and I'm not satisfied with my official average. That's the same way for my other 3 events (2x2, 3x3, skewb) but he's holding all of those. And being that I currently hold NAR, multiple rounds of skewb isn't really a must have for me. Therefore clock is a logical event to add imo if there's time.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm curious as to where the sudden interest in Clock came from too.

Oh well, everything aside: my *final* decision is to have Clock as a *tentative* event. Don't get your hopes up though. I can only host the event if we are seriously ahead of schedule, and if there's not going to be too many people entering in it.


----------



## Pryge (Nov 26, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I'm curious as to where the sudden interest in Clock came from too.


I blame Logan.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> My personal motivation? It's an event that I'm reasonably good at and I'm not satisfied with my official average. That's the same way for my other 3 events (2x2, 3x3, skewb) but he's holding all of those. And being that I currently hold NAR, multiple rounds of skewb isn't really a must have for me. Therefore clock is a logical event to add imo if there's time.


Ok, thank you. I understand more now.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Nov 26, 2014)

Pryge said:


> I blame Logan.



Yeah, I kinda got motivated to get fast, sparking Kennan's interest too.


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 26, 2014)

Do you like 6x6? I can see you are holding 6x6 for Kevin to come, which seems kind of "fanboyish". No one will come close to that (unless they have extensive practice for only 6x6). To add to this, I don't see any besides you jumping up and down for megaminx. With the desire of clock (I, too, want to see the outcome between Kennan and Logan), why can't you save Megaminx for a possible third competition? I can't come to this, but you should a better job on pleasing the competitors.


----------



## Bh13 (Nov 26, 2014)

I could probably come to this (9 hours isn't to bad ) Clock would be nice, but so would 6x6.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Nov 26, 2014)

CubeCube said:


> Do you like 6x6? I can see you are holding 6x6 for Kevin to come, which seems kind of "fanboyish". No one will come close to that (unless they have extensive practice for only 6x6). To add to this, I don't see any besides you jumping up and down for megaminx. With the desire of clock (I, too, want to see the outcome between Kennan and Logan), why can't you save Megaminx for a possible third competition? I can't come to this, but you should a better job on pleasing the competitors.



There are other people that are going that like 6x6 other than Kevin. Christopher and I like bigcubes along with John Doeden. 

Its Zach's competition so he wants to have events he likes. 

Its nice to have input for what events competitors want to have but its impossible to please everyone. If other people really want events, they can organize their own competition if they really want to.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 26, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> There are other people that are going that like 6x6 other than Kevin. Christopher and I like bigcubes along with John Doeden.
> 
> Its Zach's competition so he wants to have events he likes.
> 
> Its nice to have input for what events competitors want to have but its impossible to please everyone. If other people really want events, they can organize their own competition if they really want to.


Yeah, I am very excited for 6x6. I like megaminx too. I do believe that clock should be added though because a lot of people want it.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 26, 2014)

CubeCube said:


> Do you like 6x6? I can see you are holding 6x6 for Kevin to come, which seems kind of "fanboyish". No one will come close to that (unless they have extensive practice for only 6x6). To add to this, I don't see any besides you jumping up and down for megaminx. With the desire of clock (I, too, want to see the outcome between Kennan and Logan), why can't you save Megaminx for a possible third competition? I can't come to this, but you should a better job on pleasing the competitors.



I made the cutoffs significantly more lenient (soft 4:30 hard 6:45 as of now). If Clock was suggested before I even attempted making the schedule, I could have considered it more. As of now, it's tentative. Also, pleasing the competitors? I can't please everyone, and it was largely the Minnesota crowd that wanted Clock. I've been in contact with a few locals, and they couldn't really care about Clock. 5x5 was the event that was seriously requested.



Rocky0701 said:


> Yeah, I am very excited for 6x6. I like megaminx too. I do believe that clock should be added though because a lot of people want it.



Clock has been added as tentative. No more, no less. That's final. If there's time, we can do it; if not, sorry. There's already a lot that has been scheduled.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 27, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I made the cutoffs significantly more lenient (soft 4:30 hard 6:45 as of now). If Clock was suggested before I even attempted making the schedule, I could have considered it more. As of now, it's tentative. Also, pleasing the competitors? I can't please everyone, and it was largely the Minnesota crowd that wanted Clock. I've been in contact with a few locals, and they couldn't really care about Clock. 5x5 was the event that was seriously requested.
> 
> 
> 
> Clock has been added as tentative. No more, no less. That's final. If there's time, we can do it; if not, sorry. There's already a lot that has been scheduled.


Ok, I am just glad thT there will be 5x5, 6x6 and megaminx.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 27, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Ok, I am just glad thT there will be 5x5, 6x6 and megaminx.



Finally, someone who is happy with the events.


----------



## kcl (Nov 27, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Finally, someone who is happy with the events.



I'm not complaining about your events, the way you handled the situation with clock is perfectly fair.


----------



## Aussie (Nov 27, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Finally, someone who is happy with the events.



I've been fine with it since the beginning.  Anyway, when will the competition be officially documented on the World Cube Association site? Not to rush or anything.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I'm not complaining about your events, the way you handled the situation with clock is perfectly fair.



I dunno, it seemed like it was me vs 4 other people.



Aussie said:


> I've been fine with it since the beginning.  Anyway, when will the competition be officially documented on the World Cube Association site? Not to rush or anything.



I'm not sure when it will be announced. I'm finishing up the schedule, and then I need to quickly finish the rest of the CubingUSA website. After that, I can send everything to the board, and then wait for the announcement. It's only a matter of timers/displays/mats and stuff after that. (and lunch too)


----------



## biscuit (Nov 27, 2014)

What will the price be like? Also I like the events... I would like to see 4x4 but I read your reason so not going to fight


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Nov 27, 2014)

Aussie said:


> I've been fine with it since the beginning.  Anyway, when will the competition be officially documented on the World Cube Association site? Not to rush or anything.



Seriously? the end of March is 4months away, just be patient and it will be announced at some point in the future when everything is set-up.

Also are you really planning on going? (for Tennessee thats pretty far for just 6x6)


----------



## Aussie (Nov 27, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Seriously? the end of March is 4months away, just be patient and it will be announced at some point in the future when everything is set-up.
> 
> Also are you really planning on going? (for Tennessee thats pretty far for just 6x6)



I asked my Dad if posting that would be impolite, and he said it was fine to post it... And I went to New Jersey just for the 6x6... and I love competing in the 6x6.. so I think it is fine I go to Kansas for it. But nothing is final. I'm crossing my figures that it will be a Christmas present or something like that.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 27, 2014)

biscuit said:


> What will the price be like? Also I like the events... I would like to see 4x4 but I read your reason so not going to fight



I'm not 100% sure what the prices will be like. They may be slightly more expensive so I could get a set of timers/displays/mats so I wouldn't have to rent them from places, and I could share them with other Kansas organizers (which in turn could make organizing a competition seem less daunting, and could encourage a few others to try it). This is what I have posted currently on the website: "For those who prepay online, the base fee will be $10 (3x3 is included in this fee), and any additional event added with cost $2 each. For those who register at the door, the base fee willbe $10 (3x3 is NOT included in this fee), and any additional event added will cost $3 each. Also, the competitor will not be allowed to enter in 6x6, 5x5, or Megaminx." Assuming I can actually get the timers/displays etc., prices will NEVER be even close to this high again. The most a competitor could owe by pre-registering would be $24.

As for 4x4: I'm sorry, but I don't like 4x4. It's unlikely that I would hold events I don't like myself. Although 4x4 is a bit of an exception to that rule considering the huge masses of people who enjoy the event and how common it is (a similar reason why I held BLD in my first comp). Just don't expect a competition of mine to have more than one round of 4x4 (if I have the event at all).


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 27, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Also, the competitor will not be allowed to enter in 6x6, 5x5, or Megaminx.


I don't know what you mean by this? Do you mean that you can only enter online instead of at the door? That you can't enter in all three? Or that you can enter in all three and don't have to choose one over the other? Also, I would love to set up a comp. in Olathe sometime in 2015, but want to go to some more competitions first. Nothing planned yet, just something that I really want to do.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 27, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I don't know what you mean by this? Do you mean that you can only enter online instead of at the door? That you can't enter in all three? Or that you can enter in all three and don't have to choose one over the other? Also, I would love to set up a comp. in Olathe sometime in 2015, but want to go to some more competitions first. Nothing planned yet, just something that I really want to do.



If you register at the door instead of online, the competitor cannot enter in 5x5, they cannot enter in 6x6, AND they cannot enter in Megaminx. The only events they are allowed to register for at the door would be 2x2, 3x3, OH, Pyraminx, and Skewb. (And chances are, they can't enter in Clock, assuming we even have the event to begin with, which is also unlikely)


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Nov 28, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I'm not 100% sure what the prices will be like. They may be slightly more expensive so I could get a set of timers/displays/mats so I wouldn't have to rent them from places, and I could share them with other Kansas organizers (which in turn could make organizing a competition seem less daunting, and could encourage a few others to try it). This is what I have posted currently on the website: "For those who prepay online, the base fee will be $10 (3x3 is included in this fee), and any additional event added with cost $2 each. For those who register at the door, the base fee willbe $10 (3x3 is NOT included in this fee), and any additional event added will cost $3 each. Also, the competitor will not be allowed to enter in 6x6, 5x5, or Megaminx." Assuming I can actually get the timers/displays etc., prices will NEVER be even close to this high again. The most a competitor could owe by pre-registering would be $24.
> 
> As for 4x4: I'm sorry, but I don't like 4x4. It's unlikely that I would hold events I don't like myself. Although 4x4 is a bit of an exception to that rule considering the huge masses of people who enjoy the event and how common it is (a similar reason why I held BLD in my first comp). Just don't expect a competition of mine to have more than one round of 4x4 (if I have the event at all).



You do know that Shaden will be bringing the timers and displays I have, right?


----------



## Aussie (Nov 29, 2014)

I am ecstatic to announce I will be attending the competition!  See you guys there!


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 29, 2014)

Jokerman5656 said:


> You do know that Shaden will be bringing the timers and displays I have, right?



I know, but it's not this competition that I'm worried about. It's really more for future purposes and competitions. Although, I must ask, how many timers/displays do you have? I was hoping to be able to use 6 timers/displays.



Aussie said:


> I am ecstatic to announce I will be attending the competition!  See you guys there!



I'll see you there!


----------



## Aussie (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey Shadow, what will all the events be? If you don't have a final decision on the events yet, that is fine. I'm curious to see what I will be able to sign up for.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 30, 2014)

Aussie said:


> Hey Shadow, what will all the events be? If you don't have a final decision on the events yet, that is fine. I'm curious to see what I will be able to sign up for.



I already mentioned it a number of times. 3 rounds of 2x2, 3 rounds of 3x3, (1 round of everything else) 5x5, 6x6, OH, Skewb, Pyraminx, Megaminx, and (tentatively, only if we're seriously ahead of schedule) Rubik's Clock.


----------



## Aussie (Nov 30, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I already mentioned it a number of times. 3 rounds of 2x2, 3 rounds of 3x3, (1 round of everything else) 5x5, 6x6, OH, Skewb, Pyraminx, Megaminx, and (tentatively, only if we're seriously ahead of schedule) Rubik's Clock.



Whoops, my bad. But thanks for re-posting.


----------



## RjFx2 (Dec 1, 2014)

So is the website available yet? I know I'll be able to come, so excited for my second competition. Sad to not see 4x4, but that's okay. I will for sure do 2x2, 3x3, and pyraminx, probably do OH, and also maybe do skewb and megaminx, if I actually get them. I will definitely not do 5x5, 6x6, or clock. I only average 7 minutes on 5x5, and I don't own or plan on getting 6x6 or clock. I don't care if you do or don't do 6x6 or clock.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Dec 1, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> So is the website available yet? I know I'll be able to come, so excited for my second competition. Sad to not see 4x4, but that's okay. I will for sure do 2x2, 3x3, and pyraminx, probably do OH, and also maybe do skewb and megaminx, if I actually get them. I will definitely not do 5x5, 6x6, or clock. I only average 7 minutes on 5x5, and I don't own or plan on getting 6x6 or clock. I don't care if you do or don't do 6x6 or clock.



The website is not available quite yet, but it should be in the coming weeks. The competition has to be officially announced first. I look forward to seeing you again!


----------



## biscuit (Dec 2, 2014)

I thought all WCA delegates had displays and timers that they brought... maybe that's only some. Well thanks for answering anyway!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey biscuit! I can do ttw tonight.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Dec 2, 2014)

biscuit said:


> I thought all WCA delegates had displays and timers that they brought... maybe that's only some. Well thanks for answering anyway!



They often do. Though, I suppose some may have more than others. Kit told me that (for some reason) if he flew to my competition, he would be unable to bring displays. I'm not entirely sure why he would be unable to, perhaps to keep some costs low from luggage or something, so we rented them from Seven Towns.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 2, 2014)

ahh ok that does make sense

EDIT: also what's up with the new profile pic shadow? I liked the old one quite a bit better


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Dec 2, 2014)

biscuit said:


> ahh ok that does make sense
> 
> EDIT: also what's up with the new profile pic shadow? I liked the old one quite a bit better



I like to change my profile picture on many of my accounts from time to time. You can only look at the same thing so many times before you want it to change.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 18, 2014)

Competition is announced and the CubingUSA website is live: http://www.cubingusa.com/LawrenceSpring2015/index.php


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 18, 2014)

ShadenSmith said:


> Competition is announced and the CubingUSA website is live: http://www.cubingusa.com/LawrenceSpring2015/index.php


Awesome! Can't wait


----------



## Aussie (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm registered!  I'm already counting down the days until the competition.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 19, 2014)

Aussie said:


> I'm registered!  I'm already counting down the days until the competition.



I really can't believe you're traveling like 600 miles for a round of 6x6.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 19, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> I really can't believe you're traveling like 600 miles for a round of 6x6.


It's not just the 1 round of 6x6, it's also the experience. Meeting new cubers, watching world records being broken in person, going out of state, spending time with your Dad, those are just some of the things I will gain from traveling 600 miles.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 19, 2014)

Aussie said:


> It's not just the 1 round of 6x6, it's also the experience. Meeting new cubers, watching world records being broken in person, going out of state, spending time with your Dad, those are just some of the things I will gain from traveling 600 miles.


Cool man! It would be awesome if Kevin broke improved his 6x6 WR. How come you aren't doing any other events though? You could at least do 3x3. It'll be cool to meet the Minnesota squad too.


----------



## Bh13 (Dec 19, 2014)

As long as I can get an airline ticket I should be going


----------



## Aussie (Dec 19, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> How come you aren't doing any other events though? You could at least do 3x3.



This may not be a legitimate reason, but I kind of want my image to be something like, the little kid who solves big cubes. I'm considering adding the 3x3 to my events, but for now, I'm keeping it at 6x6.

Anyway, are you going?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 19, 2014)

Aussie said:


> This may not be a legitimate reason, but I kind of want my image to be something like, the little kid who solves big cubes. I'm considering adding the 3x3 to my events, but for now, I'm keeping it at 6x6.
> 
> Anyway, are you going?


I understand now. That's actually pretty awesome! I also mainly do big cubes. I am going unless something else comes up. I need to practice 6x6 more though, right now I am barely sub 5:00, so my goal is to have an ao100 lower than the soft cutoff by the comp.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 19, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I understand now. That's actually pretty awesome! I also mainly do big cubes. I am going unless something else comes up. I need to practice 6x6 more though, right now I am barely sub 5:00, so my goal is to have an ao100 lower than the soft cutoff by the comp.



Woah, that's going to be pretty tough. I've been trying to get sub-4:30 a lot recently as well. I average about 4:25 - 4:35. Almost there! Well, good luck with your ao100, and maybe we could possibly meet at the competition if things work out.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Dec 19, 2014)

Aussie said:


> This may not be a legitimate reason, but I kind of want my image to be something like, the little kid who solves big cubes. I'm considering adding the 3x3 to my events, but for now, I'm keeping it at 6x6.



You don't only need to solve big cubes to be known as "the little kid who solves big cubes." Maskow has done 3x3 and OH, but when someone says "Maskow", they think him a BLD solver. Keven Hays has done many of the events, but mostly everyone thinks of him from his endeavors in 5x5-7x7.

In any case, should you change your mind, the 3x3 event is completely free.

P.S. If you're only keeping it at 6x6, why did you do 7x7 at Nationals?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 19, 2014)

Aussie said:


> Woah, that's going to be pretty tough. I've been trying to get sub-4:30 a lot recently as well. I average about 4:25 - 4:35. Almost there! Well, good luck with your ao100, and maybe we could possibly meet at the competition if things work out.


Yeah, it is getting really hard, but I really don't want to have a DNF 6x6 average. Thanks, and we should definitely meet there. A couple days before the comp I will post like what shirt I will be wearing or something so you can recognize me.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 19, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> If you're only keeping it at 6x6, why did you do 7x7 at Nationals?



I meant I will most likely keep it at 6x6 for this competition. If I come around a competition with both 6x6 and 7x7, I will do the 7x7 as well, but I won't put my main focus on the 7x7. Just like nationals.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Dec 19, 2014)

lol everyone here's concerned whether or not they can make the 6x6 cutoffs and I'm just sittin' here hoping that I can get through one 6x6 solve without screwing up the OLL and PLL parity more than twice.

Oh and Megaminx too. Podium pls.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 19, 2014)

Now that I know I am staying in the midwest for my foreseeable future, I should be able to make it to this competition. I'll have to wait until closer to the competition date to secure my registration in case a conflict arises.


----------



## kcl (Dec 20, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> It'll be cool to meet the Minnesota squad too.



We all know the real reason.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 20, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> We all know the real reason.


Will you get over it? Seriously, chill out. Ok so a lot of the reason ShadowKiller is having 6x6 for Kevin to come, but that doesn't mean that the entire competition is centered around him.


----------



## kcl (Dec 20, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Will you get over it? Seriously, chill out. Ok so a lot of the reason ShadowKiller is having 6x6 for Kevin to come, but that doesn't mean that the entire competition is centered around him.



Calm down, I was joking. See your modified quote in my post.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 20, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Calm down, I was joking. See your modified quote in my post.


Alright, sorry. I thought that you were basically implying that the only reason that I'm looking forward to the comp. is because Kevin Hays is going. My mistake. Were you basically saying the opposite and that the reason that I'm excited was because all of the Minnesota people are coming?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 20, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Yes
> 
> On topic, I'm very curious how 3x3 will turn out.



With me winning. Duh.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 20, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Yes
> 
> On topic, I'm very curious how 3x3 will turn out.


Lol, me like 16



Rubiks560 said:


> With me winning. Duh.


That's gonna be a really entertaining final between you two. I just looked at your WCA profiles. Almost dead even.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey Chris, will you be recording Lawrence just like you did with Nationals? I would love to see another high quality rubik's cube competition movie come out.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 20, 2014)

Aussie said:


> Hey Chris, will you be recording Lawrence just like you did with Nationals? I would love to see another high quality rubik's cube competition movie come out.


That would be awesome! I loved watching the nats video, it really made me feel like I was there. Unfortunately, I doubt many people would get amped up to watch a video of a Lawrence Kansas comp.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 20, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> With me winning. Duh.



You can have 3x3 if you let me win 2x2...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 20, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> You can have 3x3 if you let me win 2x2...



I've seen your current 2x2 scores, you really don't need anyone to actually let you win for you to win.  1.15 single? That's amazing!


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Aussie said:


> I've seen your current 2x2 scores, you really don't need anyone to actually let you win for you to win.  1.15 single? That's amazing!



2x2 singles don't mean anything really...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 20, 2014)

Aussie said:


> I've seen your current 2x2 scores, you really don't need anyone to actually let you win for you to win.  1.15 single? That's amazing!


You know Chris Olsen is going right?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 20, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> You know Chris Olsen is going right?



Oh yeah, forgot about that for a little bit.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 20, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> You know Chris Olsen is going right?



Who is Chris Olsen?


----------



## biscuit (Dec 20, 2014)

He goes as CyoTheKing on youtube. WR holder for both single and average... I think

EDIT:Nope he is neither but was former WR holder. Not a push over


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 20, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Who is Chris Olsen?



This guy?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_Olsen_(actor)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 20, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Yeahh between myself, Chris, and *Kevin*, podium can really end up in any order.


Oh yeah. I completely forgot about him for 3x3. Lol he doesn't JUST do 6x6. It would be really cool if you guys got a sub 30 podium.



guysensei1 said:


> This guy?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_Olsen_(actor)


This guy. https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?4981-Rubiks560 
https://www.youtube.com/user/cyotheking/featured


----------



## biscuit (Dec 20, 2014)

I wish there were going to be two (or 3) rounds of pyria... I understand that that is ridiculous but pyria is so fun!


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Dec 20, 2014)

biscuit said:


> I wish there were going to be two (or 3) rounds of pyria... I understand that that is ridiculous but pyria is so fun!



That's not very outlandish. Pyraminx is a very short event to begin with, and a 2nd round would be like <20 minutes. Only problem is the schedule is packed as it is, and even having Clock as an event would mean we would have to be at least 35 minutes ahead of schedule. (I know Clock can take less time, but I'd like to get through the other events first)


----------



## biscuit (Dec 21, 2014)

Well i was talking about amount of people that would be doing pyra as opposed to time... Maybe there would be more people doing pyra than I thought though


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 21, 2014)

biscuit said:


> Well i was talking about amount of people that would be doing pyra as opposed to time... Maybe there would be more people doing pyra than I thought though


There were 27 people that did it last time and there are probably going to be more people at this comp than last time, so there will be quite a bit.


----------



## Hays (Dec 21, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Oh yeah. I completely forgot about him for 3x3. Lol he doesn't JUST do 6x6. It would be really cool if you guys got a sub 30 podium.



I would be embarrassed if that didn't happen.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 21, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> There were 27 people that did it last time and there are probably going to be more people at this comp than last time, so there will be quite a bit.



ohh well than if not for time that would be sweet. We should get this to a huge comp and get it multiday


----------



## RjFx2 (Dec 22, 2014)

I have not signed up yet, but i'm 90% sure I'm coming. I hope to meet some of the people I saw at the last competition.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 22, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> I have not signed up yet, but i'm 90% sure I'm coming. I hope to meet some of the people I saw at the last competition.


We should meet up too. I never found you last time.


----------



## RjFx2 (Dec 22, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> We should meet up too. I never found you last time.



Yeah, It'd be fun. Hope I do good at the competition, I don't know if I'll be able to beat my pyra or 3x3 either.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Dec 23, 2014)

biscuit said:


> ohh well than if not for time that would be sweet. We should get this to a huge comp and get it multiday



If luck is on my side, I'm still cubing, and if there's enough interest, I would actually like to host a multi-day comp in Summer 2016. I already know what to call it: Midwest 2016.

Although, I would basically have to convince a hotel to let me rent it out, and convince everyone to stay at said hotel for the comp. I would probably start planning in Winter 2015 or something 

Oh well, that's far into the future.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 23, 2014)

If we could make this one of the bigger comps in the country that would be awesome! Being in the center of the country really helps as people are willing to drive this far


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 23, 2014)

I have been off the forums for a while but I should be coming.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Dec 23, 2014)

biscuit said:


> If we could make this one of the bigger comps in the country that would be awesome! Being in the center of the country really helps as people are willing to drive this far



Oh, no no no. Lawrence Spring 2015 probably won't be a huge 80+ people comp, and I would prefer it to be that way. It's much, much harder to manage 80+ competitors, especially with a tight schedule like this. If I can get 50-60, then it would be fairly manageable, and it would still be pretty big.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 24, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Oh, no no no. Lawrence Spring 2015 probably won't be a huge 80+ people comp, and I would prefer it to be that way. It's much, much harder to manage 80+ competitors, especially with a tight schedule like this. If I can get 50-60, then it would be fairly manageable, and it would still be pretty big.



I am talking about 2016 (I think you said summer)


----------



## Aussie (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey Shadow, will this competition be displayed on the cubecomps.com site?


----------



## Pryge (Dec 24, 2014)

Watch out guys, I know like 10 EGs...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 24, 2014)

Aussie said:


> Hey Shadow, will this competition be displayed on the cubecomps.com site?


The comp that he hosted a couple months ago was on cubecomps so I assume it will be.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Dec 24, 2014)

biscuit said:


> I am talking about 2016 (I think you said summer)


Good, because I'm not ready to organize a multi-day comp yet. Shonathon Collins even said I need another year or two before I can even consider hosting it. Hell, I don't think the comp would take place in Lawrence. I can't think of anywhere in the city that I could reasonably host it, not to mention how inconvenient it is to get here. I would likely end up doing it in Kansas City and have Zachary Henry or someone help me organize it 


Rocky0701 said:


> The comp that he hosted a couple months ago was on cubecomps so I assume it will be.





Aussie said:


> Hey Shadow, will this competition be displayed on the cubecomps.com site?



Yeah. Unless I forget for some reason, it should be on cubecomps.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 26, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Good, because I'm not ready to organize a multi-day comp yet. Shonathon Collins even said I need another year or two before I can even consider hosting it. Hell, I don't think the comp would take place in Lawrence. I can't think of anywhere in the city that I could reasonably host it, not to mention how inconvenient it is to get here. I would likely end up doing it in Kansas City and have Zachary Henry or someone help me organize it



I live in KC to so I would love that... Maybe I could help find a venue. (my dad works in entertainment)


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 26, 2014)

Aussie said:


> Hey Shadow, will this competition be displayed on the cubecomps.com site?



We can easily get it on cubecomps yes


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Dec 27, 2014)

biscuit said:


> I live in KC to so I would love that... Maybe I could help find a venue. (my dad works in entertainment)



The venue is without a doubt the hardest part to get for a multi-day comp. There would have to be a hotel nearby, or the venue could just be a hotel or something. The expense is what I'm worried about. My school is a great venue for a one-day comp as it is large and I can have it for free, but I doubt I could rent it out for 2 days.

If you could find me somewhere that would be a suitable venue, please let me know!


----------



## biscuit (Dec 27, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> The venue is without a doubt the hardest part to get for a multi-day comp. There would have to be a hotel nearby, or the venue could just be a hotel or something. The expense is what I'm worried about. My school is a great venue for a one-day comp as it is large and I can have it for free, but I doubt I could rent it out for 2 days.
> 
> If you could find me somewhere that would be a suitable venue, please let me know!



It would probabley be downtown which would leave the hotel as a non problem... We have a while until then if it happens. I will look


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Dec 29, 2014)

biscuit said:


> It would probabley be downtown which would leave the hotel as a non problem... We have a while until then if it happens. I will look



Keep me updated if you do!


----------



## biscuit (Dec 29, 2014)

I have looked a tiny bit... Right now I am looking at either the plaza library or one of the mid continent public library (MCPL) branches. The problem with the plaza library is that it is very expensive so we would definitely need to get a deal to use that space. The problem with MCPL is that it is also pretty pricey and you can only rent it for 2 hours at a time (you can get it back to back but not necessarily). I use MCPL and am friends with a few of the librarians so it may work but only if we could get a very steep price drop. As they are library's we may be able to come up with a way to show that the Rubik's cube corresponds with learning (spatial awareness and all that) Which may help but not to hopeful about these venues. One that I started looking into was maybe getting some space from UMKC if the have some club that would help sponsor something like this. I will keep looking so hopefully we can find an ideal place. (one other idea was to look at KC high schools and see if any would be willing to let us use space but with it being potentially multi day that may not work).


----------



## danchoi955 (Dec 31, 2014)

I've checked with a local community church and they said if the Saturday is available, they will give me the space for a deep discount. Unfortunately, it might not be idea since it's in Olathe, which is 45min from the airport. But who flies to these comps anyway? It's right by i-35 with quite a few hotels nearby. Not to mention near a bunch of fast-food joints like BWW and Freddie's. I'm have a meeting with ZH this Friday to talk more in details and if anyone else is interested in some cubing practices, come on by. We will be meeting at LaMar's Donuts near the KU Edwards campus around 3PM this Friday the 2nd.

I definitely think that KC is more ideal than Lawrence, since we are a metropolitan area. Cubing is slowly coming back. My son has already planned the seeds in his middle school. Maybe someday, cubing will be more fun than video games, not!


----------



## Cubewarrior (Dec 31, 2014)

Pryge said:


> Watch out guys, I know like 10 EGs...


But...but that means nothing because Chris and Kennan will be there. And I'm full EG yet somehow I screwed up the finals good enough for 2nd last time.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 31, 2014)

Cubewarrior said:


> But...but that means nothing because Chris and Kennan will be there. And I'm full EG yet somehow I screwed up the finals good enough for 2nd last time.



I have a feeling he was joking...


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Dec 31, 2014)

danchoi955 said:


> I've checked with a local community church and they said if the Saturday is available, they will give me the space for a deep discount. Unfortunately, it might not be idea since it's in Olathe, which is 45min from the airport. But who flies to these comps anyway? It's right by i-35 with quite a few hotels nearby. Not to mention near a bunch of fast-food joints like BWW and Freddie's. I'm have a meeting with ZH this Friday to talk more in details and if anyone else is interested in some cubing practices, come on by. We will be meeting at LaMar's Donuts near the KU Edwards campus around 3PM this Friday the 2nd.
> 
> I definitely think that KC is more ideal than Lawrence, since we are a metropolitan area. Cubing is slowly coming back. My son has already planned the seeds in his middle school. Maybe someday, cubing will be more fun than video games, not!



Speaking of which, what is the progress on your comp? Did you contact a delegate yet or something? I messaged Zach Henry, but I haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 1, 2015)

That sounds great except for the "if the Saturday is available, they will give me the space for a deep discount." line. We are talking about a multiday comp (although I agree that KC is better for even a one day comp). If you could get the Friday to that would work really well


----------



## danchoi955 (Jan 2, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Speaking of which, what is the progress on your comp? Did you contact a delegate yet or something? I messaged Zach Henry, but I haven't gotten a response yet.



I will mention it to him tomorrow at our 3pm cubing practice.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jan 2, 2015)

danchoi955 said:


> I will mention it to him tomorrow at our 3pm cubing practice.



Good because it's getting REALLY late to get a comp going in late February. This stuff should have been taken care of in mid-December.


----------



## Pryge (Jan 2, 2015)

Goals: Get really good at OH and win OH.
And don't fail skewb.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jan 3, 2015)

Pryge said:


> Goals: Get really good at OH and win OH.
> And don't fail skewb.



Well, with the Minnesota cubers and (possibly) Anthony Brooks there, I wouldn't get your hopes too high.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 3, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Well, with the Minnesota cubers and (possibly) Anthony Brooks there, I wouldn't get your hopes too high.


Anthony Brooks is coming? Awesome!


----------



## Pryge (Jan 3, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Well, with the Minnesota cubers and (possibly) Anthony Brooks there, I wouldn't get your hopes too high.



I WILL SUB 15 OH AVERAGE IF I BELIEVE


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jan 3, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Anthony Brooks is coming? Awesome!



I said possibly. I spoke to him about it at Oklahoma Open 2014, and he said that he might be able to make it, but other than that I don't know. I contacted him on Facebook about it, but no response yet.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jan 4, 2015)

Pryge said:


> Goals: ... And don't fail skewb.



Really? I only average 40 (give or take) with skewb . Just started skewbing 3-4 days ago


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 4, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> Really? I only average 40 (give or take) with skewb . Just started skewbing 3-4 days ago


I don't even remember how to solve one, it's been so long.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jan 4, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> Really? I only average 40 (give or take) with skewb . Just started skewbing 3-4 days ago



I just hope I don't come in last for Skewb. I've never really cared about getting fast with it. The fingertricks are just so weird and hit-and-miss to me.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 4, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I just hope I don't come in last for Skewb. I've never really cared about getting fast with it. The fingertricks are just so weird and hit-and-miss to me.


I feel the same. Maybe I will practice a tiny bit and get like sub 30.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jan 6, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> I feel the same. Maybe I will practice a tiny bit and get like sub 30.



Or you could just hope for some lucky cases or something like that  I got a sub-30 average at Oklahoma Open 2014 because of easy scrambles (to me at least). There's not much practice needed to be sub-30.


----------



## Pryge (Jan 7, 2015)

I failed finals last time so yeahhh


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jan 7, 2015)

Pryge said:


> I failed finals last time so yeahhh



Here's to hoping that you do better this time!

And I get podium for Megaminx plz


----------



## Aussie (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey Shadow, if you plan to do another competition in Lawrence, do you think you will include the 6x6 speed solve again?


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jan 8, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Hey Shadow, if you plan to do another competition in Lawrence, do you think you will include the 6x6 speed solve again?



You know, you don't have to call me "Shadow". It feels a little awkward because I keep thinking of Shadow the Hedgehog whenever I read that.

Anyway, I can't really say for certain. I'm not a big fan of larger cubes, and they eat up a lot of time. Not to mention unless someone there is seriously fast, it isn't all too exciting. The only events that I can guarantee that I will host - no matter what - will be 3 rounds of 2x2 and 3x3, and Megaminx.

Other events I am likely to host are:
Pyraminx & Skewb (They're very quick events and everyone seems to want to compete in it)(*Kennan, don't you dare bring up Clock*)
3x3 One-Handed (Not really sure why I like hosting it. I just do. I feel like there needs to be 3x3 +1 variant of solving 3x3)
5x5 (Only if this event doesn't cause too much trouble at Lawrence Spring 2015, and because it's just fun to solve)

So, to actually _answer_ your question... Maybe. You probably would have a better chance with talking to other [future] organizers like Zachary Henry or Dan Nguyen. Nate Perry was seriously considering hosting a comp in Wichita during the Summer.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 8, 2015)

Okay, got it. I completely understand.  It is a pretty long event. I'll be on the look out for future competitions including the 6x6.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jan 8, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Okay, got it. I completely understand.  It is a pretty long event. I'll be on the look out for future competitions including the 6x6.



Well, that's not to say I won't ever host it again. I guess it all really depends on how well this comp will go. If 6x6 goes very smoothly, I'll be more likely to host it in future comps as opposed to if it doesn't go as nicely.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 8, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Okay, got it. I completely understand.  It is a pretty long event. I'll be on the look out for future competitions including the 6x6.


Yeah Zach and Dan are planning to do 7x7 at their comp in February, assuming that they can get a delegate in time, if not they'll probably just do a different date. I know that you like 6x6 more than 7x7, and I do to, but at least it's a bigcube.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jan 11, 2015)

It should be noted to everyone that the competition name has been changed from "Lawrence Spring Open 2015" to "Lawrence Spring 2015". I'm unsure why it had "open" to begin with, but it has been fixed now.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey Zachary, I was trying to pre-register, but I don't have a paypal account? Is their any other way to pay online like a visa debit card, or do I just have to pay at the door?

Edit: Nevermind, once I got the email I saw that I could just pay with a Visa. I have now paid and registered.


----------



## danchoi955 (Feb 22, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Hey Zachary, I was trying to pre-register, but I don't have a paypal account? Is their any other way to pay online like a visa debit card, or do I just have to pay at the door?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, once I got the email I saw that I could just pay with a Visa. I have now paid and registered.



Hey Rocky0701, I can help you with that...let me know and you can pay me back when we meet for the cubing practice next week.

Nevermind, just read your edited post.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 22, 2015)

danchoi955 said:


> Hey Rocky0701, I can help you with that...let me know and you can pay me back when we meet for the cubing practice next week.
> 
> Nevermind, just read your edited post.


Oh. Yeah, I finally figured it out. Thanks for offering though!  I am really excited for Lawrence.


----------



## Aussie (Feb 22, 2015)

Woohoo! 5 more weeks until Lawrence, I'm so excited!  I really think I'll beat the 6x6 cutoff as long as it doesn't pop.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Feb 22, 2015)

Despite my excitement, I still have a concern. This comp has 59 competitors right now, and there's still quite some time for more people to register. I might need some extra help this time around due to the larger amounts of competitors. (keep in mind Lawrence Open 2014 had a max of 45 competitors)


----------



## kcl (Feb 22, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Despite my excitement, I still have a concern. This comp has 59 competitors right now, and there's still quite some time for more people to register. I might need some extra help this time around due to the larger amounts of competitors. (keep in mind Lawrence Open 2014 had a max of 45 competitors)



I assure you there is nothing to be concerned about. You have the entire MN group along with several other experienced people. We can comfortably staff at least 80 people (cubetcha had 80 something and ran fine) provided some people are willing to help out with judging. 60 should be easy.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 22, 2015)

You might consider letting staff in for free. A lot of KOII, Michigan, and Minnesota comps let the staff in for free, and often times pay for their lunch. Your other route is to pay staff - but that's more difficult on your pocket, obviously. At my competition down here in Florida, not only did I feed my staff, but I also waived their fees, and took them all out to dinner once the competition is over.

If you want a helpful staff, you need to show them that it can be a two way street. Given the amount of competitions I've helped at - waiving fees is very standard. In fact, I generally opt to not help out at all unless that regulation comes into play. The idea is that if I'm a paying competitor, I shouldn't have to volunteer any more of my time than any other competitor.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 23, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Despite my excitement, I still have a concern. This comp has 59 competitors right now, and there's still quite some time for more people to register. I might need some extra help this time around due to the larger amounts of competitors. (keep in mind Lawrence Open 2014 had a max of 45 competitors)


Dang. Based on more people registering and people showing up at the door that's gonna be quite a crowd! I am happy to help too as much as I can. I know a lot of stuff I probably won't be able to do especially compared to the Minnesota crew since this is my first comp, but PM me if you want help.


----------



## Pryge (Feb 23, 2015)

Goals:
2x2: Sub 3 Avg and Podium
3x3: Sub 12 Avg
5x5: Sub 1:45 Avg
6x6: Sub 4 Avg
Mega: Don't Care
Pyra: Sub 5 Avg and Win
Skewb: Beat Kennan
OH: Sub 20 Avg and Podium


----------



## biscuit (Feb 25, 2015)

I am with rocky on this. This is my first comp so may not be able to be the most helpful but I am familiar with the regs and like to think I have common sense. I would be more than willing to help however you need (especially if the fees are waived  ) also will you put it on cubecomps.com?

Goals:

3x3: sub 25 avg sub 21
4x4: sub 1:45 avg sub 1:40 single
pyra: sub 15 avg sub 10 single
OH (if I do it): sub 50 avg sub 45 single


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Feb 25, 2015)

FatBoyXPC said:


> You might consider letting staff in for free. A lot of KOII, Michigan, and Minnesota comps let the staff in for free, and often times pay for their lunch. Your other route is to pay staff - but that's more difficult on your pocket, obviously. At my competition down here in Florida, not only did I feed my staff, but I also waived their fees, and took them all out to dinner once the competition is over.
> 
> If you want a helpful staff, you need to show them that it can be a two way street. Given the amount of competitions I've helped at - waiving fees is very standard. In fact, I generally opt to not help out at all unless that regulation comes into play. The idea is that if I'm a paying competitor, I shouldn't have to volunteer any more of my time than any other competitor.



When did I ever say that I forced them to pay? They're all coming for free, likely staying at my house as well, and the lunch is pretty much free (as long as they don't eat like 90% of it for some reason).

Assuming they do their end of the deal well, then there would be no reason for me to charge them or anything.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Feb 25, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I am with rocky on this. This is my first comp so may not be able to be the most helpful but I am familiar with the regs and like to think I have common sense. I would be more than willing to help however you need (especially if the fees are waived  ) also will you put it on cubecomps.com?
> 
> Goals:
> 
> ...



I guarantee you that you won't be able to make those 4x4 goals. Why? 'Cause 4x4 isn't an event.

And, yeah, it will be on cubecomps. (I thought that was the standard by now?)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 25, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> When did I ever say that I forced them to pay? They're all coming for free, likely staying at my house as well, and the lunch is pretty much free (as long as they don't eat like 90% of it for some reason).
> 
> Assuming they do their end of the deal well, then there would be no reason for me to charge them or anything.



I don't think he was saying you were forcing people to pay. He was just addressing your post about potentially needing more help. He was suggesting a way to get people to volunteer. At least that's how I interpret it.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 25, 2015)

oh yeah I am borrowing a 5x5 from a freind so I got it mix up between 5x5 and 4x4 not being in... Oops!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 25, 2015)

biscuit said:


> oh yeah I am borrowing a 5x5 from a freind so I got it mix up between 5x5 and 4x4 not being in... Oops!


Wanna buy my old SS?


----------



## biscuit (Feb 26, 2015)

5 bucks sure... or less. I really don't have much money though. I will certainly take it for free

EDIT: maybe not because that's a steal on your part. I can get a new one from cubes4speed.com for $6.50 and if I buy my dayan 2x2 at the same time free 2 day shipping


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 26, 2015)

biscuit said:


> 5 bucks sure... or less. I really don't have much money though. I will certainly take it for free
> 
> EDIT: maybe not because that's a steal on your part. I can get a new one from cubes4speed.com for $6.50 and if I buy my dayan 2x2 at the same time free 2 day shipping


Ok, and yes I know that SSs are really cheap. It's Konsta Florian modded and very broken in, so would you be ok with 5? I have a sticker set for it so I would give you it as well. I would be fine with trading it for something too.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 26, 2015)

Goals:
2x2: Sub 6 average, sub 4.5 single
3x3 Make it past first round and sub 16 average, sub 14.21 single
5x5: Sub 2:00 average, sub 1:50 single
6x6: sub 4:15 average, sub 4:00 single
Pyra: Sub 13 average
OH: Sub 40 average: sub 35 single

No more than one DNF.
To judge a sub 10 solve.


----------



## Aussie (Feb 26, 2015)

Goals:
6x6: Beat cutoff, sub 3:50 mean.

Judge Kevin Hays on 6x6 or solve next to him.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 26, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Goals:
> 6x6: Beat cutoff, sub 3:50 mean.
> 
> Judge Kevin Hays on 6x6 or solve next to him.


I think you'll have no problem making the cutoff. I doubt that you'd be able to judge his 6x6 though. IDK who the delegate is, but they'll probabl want to judge it themselves since it could potentially record breaking.


----------



## Pryge (Feb 26, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> I think you'll have no problem making the cutoff. I doubt that you'd be able to judge his 6x6 though. IDK who the delegate is, but they'll probabl want to judge it themselves since it could potentially record breaking.


 Nah it's pretty easy to judge a specific person at a local comp like this. All you gotta do is be a judge at one of the two middle tables.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh, ok cool then.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't have anything you want as a trade (Want a pillowed V-cube with pealing stickers? Or maybe a Rubik's brand with a 4 shades of gray a silver reflective side and a black side? plus it has a sticker missing just for you!) I'll trade those for it! that's two expensive (and crap) puzzle's for 1 (the v-cube was $25 :confused I may even throw in my SS 3x3 (don't mind the missing red cap or the fact that it's not even a aurora or wind) that's like $40 bucks of puzzles to the $5! Is it sad that the SS was my back up? I don't think it would be comp legal any way. The v-cube would tho! What do you say? I'll think about buying (but I will trade it for what I said )


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll give rocky 5 bucks for it and you can have it haha. No biggie. Consider it good will towards joining the community here in KC.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 26, 2015)

Deal! Really? Thanks!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 26, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I'll give rocky 5 bucks for it and you can have it haha. No biggie. Consider it good will towards joining the community here in KC.


Lol, I am fine with that. You rock man!


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 27, 2015)

Haha yea it's no problem. You guys have already given me well more than five Bucks of knowledge. All I ask is that you let me test some of your bigger cubes before I buy one for speed cubing so I can make an educAted decision rocky.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 27, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> Haha yea it's no problem. You guys have already given me well more than five Bucks of knowledge. All I ask is that you let me test some of your bigger cubes before I buy one for speed cubing so I can make an educAted decision rocky.


Ok. I'll bring 2x2-7x7, pyra, mega and some more 3x3s.


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 27, 2015)

So is there any point in showing up to the Lawrence comp if you don't plan on competing? just to hang out with people between rounds or whatever?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 27, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> So is there any point in showing up to the Lawrence comp if you don't plan on competing? just to hang out with people between rounds or whatever?



Yes, even if you don't complete its still fun to hang out. But I *highly* suggests you compete. You will look back at it one day and be bummed that you didn't. You might even be bummed the day of.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 27, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> So is there any point in showing up to the Lawrence comp if you don't plan on competing? just to hang out with people between rounds or whatever?


No, I'm saying you still should compete. We mostly just hang out anyway, because it's a lot of waiting for your name to be called. Chris is right, you'll regret not going.


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 27, 2015)

I am going to be the old guy with the taped nipples that they have to wait to tear down the course until he finishes. He finally gets to the finish line and has a heart attack on the spot and they have to call an ambulance. Everyone is thinking, "why did this guy even try the first place finisher had 1/4 his time."

^That's me


----------



## Aussie (Feb 27, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I am going to be the old guy with the taped nipples that they have to wait to tear down the course until he finishes. He finally gets to the finish line and has a heart attack on the spot and they have to call an ambulance. Everyone is thinking, "why did this guy even try the first place finisher had 1/4 his time."
> 
> ^That's me



As long as you can solve the 3x3 in under 10 minutes, you should compete.


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 27, 2015)

I think I can handle 10 minutes haha.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 27, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I am going to be the old guy with the taped nipples that they have to wait to tear down the course until he finishes. He finally gets to the finish line and has a heart attack on the spot and they have to call an ambulance. Everyone is thinking, "why did this guy even try the first place finisher had 1/4 his time."
> 
> ^That's me



Your PBs don't seem to suggest that you're very slow. I would compete.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 27, 2015)

You don't have to worry about holding up the competition. With minute solves you'll be done with your average in 15 minutes max depending on how fast they scramble. There are five tables and 3x3 will last more than an hour anyway.


----------



## kcl (Feb 27, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I am going to be the old guy with the taped nipples that they have to wait to tear down the course until he finishes. He finally gets to the finish line and has a heart attack on the spot and they have to call an ambulance. Everyone is thinking, "why did this guy even try the first place finisher had 1/4 his time."
> 
> ^That's me



You can more than safely compete, it's definitely worth it! I didn't compete until averaging 13ish and I really regret it sometimes.


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 28, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Your PBs don't seem to suggest that you're very slow. I would compete.



A lot of my PB's were done with an old method that I am trying to break myself away from. I am now going to Fridrich F2L intuitive which makes my times range from 55 - 90 seconds.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 28, 2015)

at those times if you do half an hour of practice a day you should be down to 50 consistently and probably faster in no time. I was setting PB's every 2 days at that point


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 28, 2015)

Ironically I just set a PB in 3x3 single and ao5 haha.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Mar 1, 2015)

Either way, you should compete. Central USA doesn't get many competitions (that very reason is why I've decided to start hosting my own), so if you miss this one, then it will be quite a while until the next. (Probably until June or July or something. My school isn't open during the summer, so I would have to find a new venue.)

If it makes you feel any better, I know of a guy who is competing that can barely even solve the cube


----------



## Aussie (Mar 1, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I know of a guy who is competing that can barely even solve the cube



Are you referring to me? ._.

By the way, nice new logo!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 1, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Either way, you should compete. Central USA doesn't get many competitions (that very reason is why I've decided to start hosting my own), so if you miss this one, then it will be quite a while until the next. (Probably until June or July or something. My school isn't open during the summer, so I would have to find a new venue.)
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, I know of a guy who is competing that can barely even solve the cube


Yeah, Anthony you should go while you have the chance. 

Also Dan Choi and I would like to host one in Olathe/Overland park sometime this year, but we don't have anything planned yet.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 1, 2015)

I have not looked into it to much but I would think the first thing to do would be find a venue where you may be able to (you could see if your school would let you use it like shadow did) I would be on an organization team


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 2, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I have not looked into it to much but I would think the first thing to do would be find a venue where you may be able to (you could see if your school would let you use it like shadow did) I would be on an organization team


Yeah, I'm pretty sure I could get my school. Maybe not for free but at least cheap. I am already in pretty good standings with my school concerning cubes because I taught a Rubik's class on how to solve a 3x3 after school for my school's math club (even though ironically it involved no math) and the teacher of the club is really nice so who knows? I think that the first step would be to find a delegate though.


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 2, 2015)

yea you gotta have the delegate or all the planning in the world isn't going to do you any good. 

Also clear your inbox rocky I can't pm you.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 2, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> yea you gotta have the delegate or all the planning in the world isn't going to do you any good.
> 
> Also clear your inbox rocky I can't pm you.


Ok, I cleared it. Sorry, it's filled up pretty quick from messaging a lot of people haha. Yeah, a delegate is definitely the first thing.


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 2, 2015)

So when we talk about cutoffs at competitions what exactly does that mean?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 2, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> So when we talk about cutoffs at competitions what exactly does that mean?


Cutoffs are times that you have to be under in order to do that event, The purpose of cutoffs is to make sure the comp doesn't take forever. It isn't used for short events like 3x3 because even if you are slow it doesn't take long. There are soft cutoffs and hard cutoffs. If you do a solve and can't make the soft cutoff then your solve and average is DNFd, but if you make the soft cutoff but not the hard cutoff you have one more solve to be under the hard cutoff or the average is DNFd


----------



## danchoi955 (Mar 2, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> A lot of my PB's were done with an old method that I am trying to break myself away from. I am now going to Fridrich F2L intuitive which makes my times range from 55 - 90 seconds.



Ha ha, we need to play together at the comp while the youngsters have their moments with the famous and celebrity cubers. I've been trying to get my solve below 1-minute but it ain't happening. My only grand moment is when I was able to beat my son...I solved one, while he solved 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4. But I lost when I solved one and he solved five 3x3's. Yes, there's a lot of room for improvements...which is why you should compete, to improve your PB.


----------



## danchoi955 (Mar 2, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Ok, I cleared it. Sorry, it's filled up pretty quick from messaging a lot of people haha. Yeah, a delegate is definitely the first thing.



I tried six delegates for Feb 21st last month, and all said no! I would like to do one this summer so will definitely talk to the veteran cubers at the Lawrence comp and start planning.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 2, 2015)

danchoi955 said:


> I tried six delegates for Feb 21st last month, and all said no! I would like to do one this summer so will definitely talk to the veteran cubers at the Lawrence comp and start planning.



Why did they say no? Did they give a reason? It's possible they were just busy. Maybe give a few different dates?


----------



## danchoi955 (Mar 2, 2015)

They were all busy, but I have their contact information so it's a matter of drilling down the time. Summer is pretty busy for me, so I haven't been able to narrow down a date yet.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 2, 2015)

and a venue. I have been looking for venues and the best I have come up with is a library and I have not contacted them about it (I am on pretty good terms with a few of the librarians but that branch is no where near big enough)


----------



## danchoi955 (Mar 2, 2015)

biscuit said:


> and a venue. I have been looking for venues and the best I have come up with is a library and I have not contacted them about it (I am on pretty good terms with a few of the librarians but that branch is no where near big enough)



I found a church in Olathe that's willing as long as the date doesn't conflict with their other events. Price is reasonable, but I'm willing to pay for it out of my pocket to host it locally, which is cheaper than traveling to a comp more than 5 hrs away. Gas, hotel, food, etc. all adds up.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 2, 2015)

danchoi955 said:


> They were all busy, but I have their contact information so it's a matter of drilling down the time. Summer is pretty busy for me, so I haven't been able to narrow down a date yet.


Well out of six surely one of them will be able to find a good date.



biscuit said:


> and a venue. I have been looking for venues and the best I have come up with is a library and I have not contacted them about it (I am on pretty good terms with a few of the librarians but that branch is no where near big enough)


Yeah, we'd probably need at least a 3500 square foot room and tables with it. My school is definitely an option, I haven't talked to anybody about it yet, but I bet I could get it. I was like looking stuff about square feet and a high school basketball court is 4200 square feet and so the whole gym is probably more like 9,000.



danchoi955 said:


> I found a church in Olathe that's willing as long as the date doesn't conflict with their other events. Price is reasonable, but I'm willing to pay for it out of my pocket to host it locally, which is cheaper than traveling to a comp more than 5 hrs away. Gas, hotel, food, etc. all adds up.


I've walked around inside before just exploring it and if I'm picturing the same room as you are talking about that would be more than enough. Also, I would split the cost of renting it, and then we should also probably pay whoever the delegate will be for gas and a hotel. I don't really want to lose money doing this comp though nor do I want to really profit, so we should plan to come out about even.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Mar 3, 2015)

First of all, I would like to say that I am proud of what you guys are doing, and you have my full support! You are all accomplishing exactly what my goal was to begin with: getting some people to take the initiative to get some comps throughout the USA (more specifically central USA).

If you need any help planning this, do not hesitate to contact me.

What I would suggest doing is (before you contact the delegate) have an outline of the events you want to have, the schedule, and the general time frame of when you want to host it. Also have some venues in mind.

Send a delegate (ANY USA delegate will do as many are willing to fly) your proposal and hope for the best. It might not be on the exact date that you want, but it might have to do. Just be reasonable on the date. Something like Easter Sunday would not be a good idea.

If anyone needs any additional advice, don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 3, 2015)

Yeah lets not shoot for Easter Sunday  or any Sunday as I can't do Sundays

Should we continue this here or start a new thread? I feel like a new thread would be in order. Or at least on the KCubing thread


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't think it really matters.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 4, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> First of all, I would like to say that I am proud of what you guys are doing, and you have my full support! You are all accomplishing exactly what my goal was to begin with: getting some people to take the initiative to get some comps throughout the USA (more specifically central USA).
> 
> If you need any help planning this, do not hesitate to contact me.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I am glad that you are onboard. Yeah, you don't even know how excited I was when I saw the first Lawrence thread after not being able to start a comp up and seeing that there were none within 4 hours away. I am glad that KC finally has comps now, so thank you for sparking up interest.

Thank you for offering to help, I am sure that we will definitely need some of it with whatever it may be. 

As of dates, we don't really have any yet, but were just thinking some time this summer like June or July especially since I assume you will be doing another comp in the fall once school starts up again (Am I correct on this?). For events, I don't really know what Dan would like to do, but I think we should just play it safe and do standard ones, these are what I would like (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, Pyra, Skewb, 3BLD, and then like one or two more) do you have any requests? 



biscuit said:


> Yeah lets not shoot for Easter Sunday  or any Sunday as I can't do Sundays
> 
> Should we continue this here or start a new thread? I feel like a new thread would be in order. Or at least on the KCubing thread


Yeah, I am out of town on Easter anyway, plus that would be too early to try to plan either way. I am sure it will just be on a Saturday.

Yeah, I plan to make another thread, but I would like to talk to Dan more and figure some stuff out before I do. I'll give it a week or two.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 4, 2015)

first week of july would not work for me (I have boy scout camp) I will look what time works for me soon.


----------



## Aussie (Mar 4, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, Pyra, Skewb, 3BLD, and then like one or two more) do you have any requests?


1 or 2 rounds of 6x6!  By the way, I'd love to help. But because I am so far away, I probably wouldn't be of much use.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 4, 2015)

How long would 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, pyra, skewb, and 3bld take? I would say OH maybe 6x6 (although I am more in favor of 5x5 as that's what I will have and it won't be as long) but definitely OH


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 4, 2015)

Aussie said:


> 1 or 2 rounds of 6x6!  By the way, I'd love to help. But because I am so far away, I probably wouldn't be of much use.


We'll see how 6x6 goes at Lawrence, but I do like 6x6 so it is an option. 



biscuit said:


> How long would 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, pyra, skewb, and 3bld take? I would say OH maybe 6x6 (although I am more in favor of 5x5 as that's what I will have and it won't be as long) but definitely OH


Yeah, OH would be pretty cool. Also, I'll try to remember for us not to do it the first week of July.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 4, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Cutoffs are times that you have to be under in order to do that event, The purpose of cutoffs is to make sure the comp doesn't take forever. It isn't used for short events like 3x3 because even if you are slow it doesn't take long. There are soft cutoffs and hard cutoffs. If you do a solve and can't make the soft cutoff then your solve and average is DNFd, but if you make the soft cutoff but not the hard cutoff you have one more solve to be under the hard cutoff or the average is DNFd



You are basically correct except you switched the Soft and Hard cutoffs. If you go over the Hard Cutoff, its a DNF. If you don't get under the Soft Cutoff in the solves required (2 for 5 solves and 1 for 3 solves), then you don't get to complete your average.



shadowkiller168 said:


> What I would suggest doing is (before you contact the delegate) have an outline of the events you want to have, the schedule, and the general time frame of when you want to host it. Also have some venues in mind.



Usually you have a general idea in your head already with what you want at the competition (events and venue) but yea you don't need a finalized version because it will most likely change when talking with the delegate.



shadowkiller168 said:


> Send a delegate (ANY USA delegate will do as many are willing to fly) your proposal and hope for the best. It might not be on the exact date that you want, but it might have to do. Just be reasonable on the date. Something like Easter Sunday would not be a good idea.



I would highly recommend not asking any delegate until you have talked to all of the closer delegates first. (and don't annoy them constantly if they don't reply right away. They have lives outside of cubing  ) Also being lenient and having many options on dates will give a more likely chance of it working out.


----------



## Aussie (Mar 4, 2015)

Where will the competition be in the school?


----------



## Pryge (Mar 4, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Where will the competition be in the school?



The Cafeteria. It's straight to the right after you walk in.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 4, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Where will the competition be in the school?


Yeah, it's in the lunchroom/commons of Lawrence high school.

Edit: Ninja'd by Pryge, also TheDubDubJR: Thank you for the advice


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Mar 5, 2015)

TheDubDubJr said:


> I would highly recommend not asking any delegate until you have talked to all of the closer delegates first. (and don't annoy them constantly if they don't reply right away. They have lives outside of cubing  ) Also being lenient and having many options on dates will give a more likely chance of it working out.



I probably should have clarified, but I just had Dan's statement of "all the local delegates are busy" and I wanted to emphasize that you don't have to be restricted to locals.



Rocky0701 said:


> Thank you! I am glad that you are onboard. Yeah, you don't even know how excited I was when I saw the first Lawrence thread after not being able to start a comp up and seeing that there were none within 4 hours away. I am glad that KC finally has comps now, so thank you for sparking up interest.
> 
> As of dates, we don't really have any yet, but were just thinking some time this summer like June or July especially since I assume you will be doing another comp in the fall once school starts up again (Am I correct on this?). For events, I don't really know what Dan would like to do, but I think we should just play it safe and do standard ones, these are what I would like (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, Pyra, Skewb, 3BLD, and then like one or two more) do you have any requests?.



KC hasn't had a comp since 2009. lel.

I'm likely going to do one or two comps during the summer, just not at my school. That's where things get a little more complicated as I've tried to find venues, but they were either too small or were huge wedding banquets or something. I'm still looking. I would be unsure about the dates though.

Personally, I don't think there's any need to play it safe in terms of events. I already did that for you with Lawrence Open 2014. That comp was the "testing the waters" comp. Feel free to have a few uncommon events. If you need some suggestions on uncommon events, try 7x7, Fewest Moves, 3x3 Feet, Square-1, 4/5/MBLD (If there's enough people for it) or Rubik's Clock. (Just to clarify, despite my dislike of Clock as stated earlier in the thread, I don't care if someone else hosts it.)

As for requests: Megaminx. I love me some Megaminx.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 5, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I probably should have clarified, but I just had Dan's statement of "all the local delegates are busy" and I wanted to emphasize that you don't have to be restricted to locals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, it's about time for a KC comp then 

Oh, awesome. The more local comps the better IMO. You could try like a middle or elementary school gym maybe. 

4BLD sounds like it would be really awesome to me out of that list, I just need to learn how to do it first haha. 

I do like Megaminx, but probably wouldn't want to do it since you hosted it at the last comp, and will be hosting it at this one.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 5, 2015)

Nothing wrong with having it back to back comps


----------



## biscuit (Mar 5, 2015)

So I went and signed up but it says "Your registration is not complete until you pay the registration fee of $14.00 via PayPal." I can pay at the door at the same price as long as I have signed up online correct?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 5, 2015)

biscuit said:


> So I went and signed up but it says "Your registration is not complete until you pay the registration fee of $14.00 via PayPal." I can pay at the door at the same price as long as I have signed up online correct?


I had the same problem because I don't have a paypal. I don't remember how I found it, but I found that you could just pay with a debit/credit card so I just paid with my Dad's visa.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 5, 2015)

I would prefer just to pay with cash at the door. Is this not an option while getting the same price?


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Mar 6, 2015)

Technically, you don't _have_ to pay online, I just really really _recommend_ it. I'd definitely make an exception, it's just not preferred.


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 6, 2015)

I only pay in gum.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 6, 2015)

ok I will see if I can use my dad's debit card

EDIT: also that would be a... Good amount of gum.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 6, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I only pay in gum.


Lol, I am kind of a gumaholic. I have a gallon ziplock bag full of a bunch of different packs. I could have him covered haha.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 6, 2015)

Gum is good... I wish I had some now thanks guys


----------



## Pryge (Mar 10, 2015)

Gawsh so many fast people signed up must practice


----------



## biscuit (Mar 10, 2015)

I am not sure if I will be able to pre pay... I think so but not sure


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Mar 10, 2015)

Pryge said:


> Gawsh so many fast people signed up must practice



ikr. In January, there were only like 2 people per week signing up, but after about half way through February, I've been getting like 3 people daily.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 10, 2015)

hey shadow you should edit the OP with a link to the cubing usa site. It would make it a lot easier to to find


----------



## Aussie (Mar 17, 2015)

Alright, I have a new goal for the competition. ( If I beat the 4:30 6x6 cut-off )

Get a time under 3:40.89 so I can get into the top 100 in the US for 6x6 Single!
Edit: or 3:24.56 so I can get in the top 100 of the continent!

By the way, less then 2 weeks until the competition!! I am so so excited!!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 18, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Alright, I have a new goal for the competition. ( If I beat the 4:30 6x6 cut-off )
> 
> Get a time under 3:40.89 so I can get into the top 100 in the US for 6x6 Single!
> Edit: or 3:24.56 so I can get in the top 100 of the continent!
> ...


Nice goal! Also, I am 99% sure you'll make the cutoff if your MO100 is 45 seconds less than the cutoff. Also, I just realized that I haven't done 6x6 in like two months because of my sub 2:00 5x5 goal. I bet that I'm still faster from all the 5x5 practice, but I'll do a ton of 6x6 now before comp.


----------



## Aussie (Mar 18, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Nice goal! Also, I am 99% sure you'll make the cutoff if your MO100 is 45 seconds less than the cutoff. Also, I just realized that I haven't done 6x6 in like two months because of my sub 2:00 5x5 goal. I bet that I'm still faster from all the 5x5 practice, but I'll do a ton of 6x6 now before comp.



Thanks Rocky! The only reason I am afraid that wont happen is because in competitions, you are a lot more nervous then when you are at home and no one is watching. Although my 1 official solve went better then I normally would get at home.. so I don't know how it will turn out.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 18, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Thanks Rocky! The only reason I am afraid that wont happen is because in competitions, you are a lot more nervous then when you are at home and no one is watching. Although my 1 official solve went better then I normally would get at home.. so I don't know how it will turn out.


I know, but not to the extreme that you don't make the cutoff.


----------



## Pryge (Mar 18, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> I know, but not to the extreme that you don't make the cutoff.



My 3x3 ao100 is .7 or .8 slower than my official single...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 19, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> I know, but not to the extreme that you don't make the cutoff.



With 6x6x6, the fear is a pop. It can happen to the very best.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 19, 2015)

Mike Hughey said:


> With 6x6x6, the fear is a pop. It can happen to the very best.


Very true. I have my fingers crossed. Still unless it's an explosion it can be fixed relatively quickly.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 21, 2015)

Are you going to make the cutoffs for the second round and/or finals of 2x2 and/or 3x3 higher numbers of people if you are ahead of schedule? 20 people for the second round seems kinda small for a competition with >80 people.

Edit 1: I know that it is a larger competition than last year, but because of that there could end up being twice as many judges/scramblers (optimistically) and hopefully there will be more solving stations (I don't really know at all.)

Edit 2: You did. Thank you.

Edit 3: Numbered the edits.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 23, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Very true. I have my fingers crossed. Still unless it's an explosion it can be fixed relatively quickly.



Is there anyone who, when thinking of a 6x6x6 pop, doesn't immediately imagine this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt8zMZ8V148


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 23, 2015)

meh, now that I saw that video I will.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 24, 2015)

Mike Hughey said:


> Is there anyone who, when thinking of a 6x6x6 pop, doesn't immediately imagine this?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt8zMZ8V148


Yup, that's funny because that's exactly what I was thinking of when you first broight up pops. Also right before I clicked the link I was wondering if it would go that and it did. That's why I said a pop was easy to fix unless it was an explosion haha.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 24, 2015)

Mike Hughey said:


> Is there anyone who, when thinking of a 6x6x6 pop, doesn't immediately imagine this?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt8zMZ8V148



I think of it every time <3


----------



## RjFx2 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey! I haven't been on here in a long time! Close to 100 competitors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's gonna be crazy compared to last comp! Thanks ShadowKiller (or do you prefer Zach or something similar) for making a competition in the KS area in roughly two years, so newer cubers could have fun at the new comp. I can't believe how many people are coming (is it because of Kevin Hays and/or the Minnesota crew?)!!!!!!!!! I will be at the competition, but I need to _*PRACTICE!!!!!*_ It'll be hard for me on 3x3 because I recently (past two-ish months) became color neutral. Here's my goals for this comp!!!! (I'd like to give a shoutout to Rocky for.... idk, being a good cuber  )
3x3: Sub 21-ish average, at least two sub-20 solves
2x2: Sub 7-ish average, at least one sub-5 solve
5x5: Get close to the cut-off
Skewb: Be as lucky as I was at Colorado Springs 2015 (12.?? average after a week of getting the cube, check out my WCA profile <--)
Pyra: 7-ish average, 6-ish single
Mega: Do OK!!! 
Other: Watch someone (KH, CO, etc.) get some sort of record.

Thank you everyone for being awesome!


----------



## Hays (Mar 24, 2015)

Mike Hughey said:


> Is there anyone who, when thinking of a 6x6x6 pop, doesn't immediately imagine this?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt8zMZ8V148



LOL


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 24, 2015)

I have to admit that is what I always think about when I think of Pops at all. That and a 14 year old Feliks crawling around on the floor chasing cubies.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 24, 2015)

TheDubDubJr said:


> I think of it every time <3



Tell me if I am wrong kevin but I don't think his reaction was <3


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 25, 2015)

Noooooooooooooooooooo... I did not know online registration was going to close. I got on today to do it and saw it was closed. No big cubes


----------



## RjFx2 (Mar 25, 2015)

Is anyone selling a moyu 5x5? any kind? My SS just won't stop popping and I need a new 5x5, and a new one can't come in until after the comp. I really need it as I am signed up for the 5x5 competition. I need a 5x5 that won't pop on me. Please help me.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 25, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> Hey! I haven't been on here in a long time! Close to 100 competitors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's gonna be crazy compared to last comp! Thanks ShadowKiller (or do you prefer Zach or something similar) for making a competition in the KS area in roughly two years, so newer cubers could have fun at the new comp. I can't believe how many people are coming (is it because of Kevin Hays and/or the Minnesota crew?)!!!!!!!!! I will be at the competition, but I need to _*PRACTICE!!!!!*_ It'll be hard for me on 3x3 because I recently (past two-ish months) became color neutral. Here's my goals for this comp!!!! (I'd like to give a shoutout to Rocky for.... idk, being a good cuber  )
> 3x3: Sub 21-ish average, at least two sub-20 solves
> 2x2: Sub 7-ish average, at least one sub-5 solve
> 5x5: Get close to the cut-off
> ...


Thanks for the shoutout haha. I am really excited. Let's actually make sure we meet up though since I never actually met you the last time. 



TheNextFeliks said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooo... I did not know online registration was going to close. I got on today to do it and saw it was closed. No big cubes


Aw, that sucks man  It's awesome to see that you can come though, I haven't seen you on here in a while.



RjFx2 said:


> Is anyone selling a moyu 5x5? any kind? My SS just won't stop popping and I need a new 5x5, and a new one can't come in until after the comp. I really need it as I am signed up for the 5x5 competition. I need a 5x5 that won't pop on me. Please help me.


I'm not selling one simce my HuaChuang is basically my baby since 5x5 is my favorite event, but I'll let you borrow it for your average if you want so you don't get any pops. I've only had like two pops on it.

Goals!:
2x2: Sub 5 single, sub 6 average
3x3: sub 15 single, sub 16.5 average and make it to the second round
5x5: Sub 1:55 single and sub 2:00 average
6x6: No explosions, sub 4:15 single and sub 4:20 mean
Pyra: Lol, sub 15 average
OH: Sub 35 single and sub 40 average

Judge a sub 10 single


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 25, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> Is anyone selling a moyu 5x5? any kind? My SS just won't stop popping and I need a new 5x5, and a new one can't come in until after the comp. I really need it as I am signed up for the 5x5 competition. I need a 5x5 that won't pop on me. Please help me.



I have a White Moyu 5x5 I can sell you.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow, the competition is in only 3 days. I'm getting pretty excited.
My goals:
2x2: Sub 5 single, Sub 7 average, make the second round?
3x3: Sub 15 single, Sub 17 average, make the second round.
4x4: Wait... there is no 4x4.
5x5: Sub 165 single, Sub 180 average
Pyraminx: Sub 10 single, Sub 15 average
Skewb: Sub 15 single, Sub 20 average

Yeah, I'm only doing 5 events. It will still be fun though. I'm not doing 6x6 because I suck at it and I would barely (maybe not even) make the hard cutoff.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 25, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> Is anyone selling a moyu 5x5? any kind? My SS just won't stop popping and I need a new 5x5, and a new one can't come in until after the comp. I really need it as I am signed up for the 5x5 competition. I need a 5x5 that won't pop on me. Please help me.



If you were to order form cubes4speed.com they have free two day shipping on orders > $10 bucks (which that is) so if you were t order it NOW you might be able to get it by friday. Probably not but the prices are really good any way.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Mar 25, 2015)

Goals:
2x2: sub 3 avg
3x3: sub 11 avg, beat my single
5x5: sub 1:45 avg?
6x6: sub 4
Pyra: don't die
OH: sub 30?
Skewb: sub 4 avg, sub 2.5 single? I ken do eet
Clock: plzplzplzplzplzplzplzplzplz sub 8 avg sub 7 single


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 25, 2015)

Goals:

Get a PB. In anything.


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 25, 2015)

My goal:

Attend.

I think it is achievable but work keeps trying to schedule things on Saturday and "But Rubik's Cubes." only works on so many things.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 25, 2015)

Goals
2x2 - Sub-3 Average
3x3 - Sub-9 Single
5x5 - Sub-PB Single and Average
6x6 - Sub-2:30 Single and Sub-2:40 Average
OH - Sub-17 Single
Skewb - ewwww
Pyra - Sub-5 Average and Sub-3 Single???
Mega - Do decent 

Selling some puzzles including:
White Modded SS 5x5
White SS 6x6
White Mf8 Gigaminx
Black Mf8 Megaminx
White Moyu WeiSu 4x4
White Moyu AoChuang 5x5 (if RjFx2 doesn't want it)


----------



## Pryge (Mar 26, 2015)

Pryge said:


> Goals:
> 2x2: Sub 3 Avg
> 3x3: Sub 12 Avg
> 5x5: Sub 1:45 Avg
> ...


oh gawsh idk if i can do all these in one comp oh well i'll try


----------



## RjFx2 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks if you offered to let me buy/borrow a 5x5, but I found a place where I could probably get one by Friday, but if it doesn't come in, I would wither borrow from Rocky, or buy one from DubDub if we have to go up at the same time or so. Thanks.


> Pryge:
> Pyra: Sub 5 Avg and Podium


 Hope you podium, but kindof want you to do horrible so I have a chance to get third on pyraminx, my best event, which I still probably won't get third even if you fail.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Mar 26, 2015)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Goals
> 2x2 - Sub-3 Average
> 3x3 - Sub-9 Single
> 5x5 - Sub-PB Single and Average
> ...



How much for that Gigaminx and Megaminx?


----------



## JK (Mar 26, 2015)

Goals: get a sub 2 average on 2x2 on the Sunday competition. Not this competition haha.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 26, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> How much for that Gigaminx and Megaminx?



Looking at other store sites, SCS has the Megaminx for $13 (on the huge sale) and theCubicle has the Gigaminx for $62

I would be willing to do $10 for the Megaminx and $40 for the Gigaminx


----------



## Aussie (Mar 26, 2015)

The competition is just two days away!  It's only my second competition and I am so excited!


----------



## DavidCip86 (Mar 26, 2015)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Goals
> 2x2 - Sub-3 Average
> 3x3 - Sub-9 Single
> 5x5 - Sub-PB Single and Average
> ...



I'm interested in the 6x6. Have you replaced the springs or done any other mods to it? And does it pop a lot? Because mine pops a lot but I've tried another that was a lot better. Also how much would you want for it?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 26, 2015)

Aussie said:


> The competition is just two days away!  It's only my second competition and I am so excited!



You would be more excited about it if you did more than just 6x6...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 26, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> You would be more excited about it if you did more than just 6x6...


Lol, yeah. That's his style though. Even Kevins doing more than 6x6 and he's about as much of a 6x6er as it gets.


----------



## Aussie (Mar 26, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Lol, yeah. That's his style though. Even Kevins doing more than 6x6 and he's about as much of a 6x6er as it gets.



Thanks Rocky. Someone understands!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 26, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Thanks Rocky. Someone understands!


You're welcome. I'm the 5x5er kind of, I would like 6x6 a lot more though if my cube didn't pop.


----------



## RjFx2 (Mar 26, 2015)

How do I get better at 5x5? Just got my new Moyu 5x5 today, and still getting (although way better than before) 4:30-5:30 solves. Any recommendations?


----------



## biscuit (Mar 26, 2015)

practice? I really don't know much about 5x5 though


----------



## Hays (Mar 26, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> How do I get better at 5x5? Just got my new Moyu 5x5 today, and still getting (although way better than before) 4:30-5:30 solves. Any recommendations?



I have found that practicing tends to work very well.

Make sure you're using reduction/freeslice edges though.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 26, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> How do I get better at 5x5? Just got my new Moyu 5x5 today, and still getting (although way better than before) 4:30-5:30 solves. Any recommendations?


Definitely what Biscuit and Kevin said. During edge pairing always be searching for your next pair though, and get all of the L2C and L2E down to muscle memory.


----------



## RjFx2 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys. I got my first sub-5 minute ao5, and not 25 minutes afterwards, I got my first sub-4 minute ao5. Awesome.  (This Moyu 5x5 must be helping me a ton, or I'm just getting good all of the sudden. Yeah... the first one)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 27, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I got my first sub-5 minute ao5, and not 25 minutes afterwards, I got my first sub-4 minute ao5. Awesome.  (This Moyu 5x5 must be helping me a ton, or I'm just getting good all of the sudden. Yeah... the first one)


Yeah, I love my HuaChuang  it took my average down about 10 out of the box and then another 10 more with practice.


----------



## kcl (Mar 27, 2015)

Goals (ideal/realistic): 
2x2 - sub 2/sub 2
3x3 - sub 8/sub 8.5
4x4 - sub 40/ sub 42
Skewb - NAR/ sub 4


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 27, 2015)

DavidCip86 said:


> I'm interested in the 6x6. Have you replaced the springs or done any other mods to it? And does it pop a lot? Because mine pops a lot but I've tried another that was a lot better. Also how much would you want for it?



I don't believe I replaced the springs in it. I haven't done any mods. I only just cleaned and lubed it.

Its really smooth and nice and doesn't pop that much for me. It used to be my main. I would sell it for $20


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 27, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> Goals (ideal/realistic):
> 2x2 - sub 2/sub 2
> 3x3 - sub 8/sub 8.5
> 4x4 - sub 40/ sub 42
> Skewb - NAR/ sub 4


You know there's no 4x4 right? I hope you reach some of these goals. I just looked at your WCA page, I didn't know you were that fast at 2x2.


----------



## kcl (Mar 27, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> You know there's no 4x4 right? I hope you reach some of these goals. I just looked at your WCA page, I didn't know you were that fast at 2x2.



lol whoops. I'll update accordingly.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 27, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> lol whoops. I'll update accordingly.



I made the same mistake


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 27, 2015)

I won't be able to make it tomorrow guys. I have to work until 5pm because a customer had to push back on us at the last minute. I wish all of you luck though and will catch you at the next comp.

Oh and Kevin you aren't allowed to break a WR while I am not there so I am sorry for that.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 27, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I won't be able to make it tomorrow guys. I have to work until 5pm because a customer had to push back on us at the last minute. I wish all of you luck though and will catch you at the next comp.
> 
> Oh and Kevin you aren't allowed to break a WR while I am not there so I am sorry for that.



Ahh that stinks. Hope to see soon!


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 27, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Ahh that stinks. Hope to see soon!



I hope you like your 5x5


----------



## Aussie (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey guys, I'll be in Lawrence around 8 tonight. Will there be any other cubers at the high school around that time?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 27, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Hey guys, I'll be in Lawrence around 8 tonight. Will there be any other cubers at the high school around that time?



Why at the High School? If you want to meet up with cubers the night before, look for a mall or fast-food place.


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 27, 2015)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Why at the High School? If you want to meet up with cubers the night before, look for a mall or fast-food place.



Yea but in Lawrence at night at the high school the cubing gang comes out and roams the street impressing chicks with their insane puzzle completion speeds. The drug dealers and hustlers avoid that part of town because you don't want to mess with the cubers turf. They will own all the local businesses and probably run the government in Lawrence some day.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 27, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Hey guys, I'll be in Lawrence around 8 tonight. Will there be any other cubers at the high school around that time?


Yeah, besides the high school probably won't be open so you'd have to just hang out in the parking lot.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 27, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I hope you like your 5x5



Thanks for buying it for me! (don't forgot it rocky )


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 27, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Thanks for buying it for me! (don't forgot it rocky )


I won't. I have it ready in a pile of other cubes that I'll be bringing tomorrow. I also have a sticker set for it. It's stickered with the Japenese color scheme so you'll probably want to resticker it. See you tomorrow!


----------



## biscuit (Mar 27, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> I won't. I have it ready in a pile of other cubes that I'll be bringing tomorrow. I also have a sticker set for it. It's stickered with the Japenese color scheme so you'll probably want to resticker it. See you tomorrow!



I don't suppose you have an extra set of stickers lying around (I really don't care what shades)? I am already spending most of my money that I can do what ever I want with on the comp. If not it's okay I'll just hop on the cubicle


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 27, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I don't suppose you have an extra set of stickers lying around (I really don't care what shades)? I am already spending most of my money that I can do what ever I want with on the comp. If not it's okay I'll just hop on the cubicle


For 3x3? If so yeah. I'll bring all of my shades and just let you pick which colors.


----------



## Pryge (Mar 28, 2015)

Selling a lanlan rex cube for $4 lel


----------



## RjFx2 (Mar 28, 2015)

If you'd like to meet me at the competition, I'll be wearing a black or navy blue sweatshirt with jeans. I have black glasses, I have dirty blond hair, and I'm kinda short for being 14. Hope this helps you find me. (Creepers stay away!!!!) lol


----------



## DavidCip86 (Mar 28, 2015)

TheDubDubJr said:


> I don't believe I replaced the springs in it. I haven't done any mods. I only just cleaned and lubed it.
> 
> Its really smooth and nice and doesn't pop that much for me. It used to be my main. I would sell it for $20



Okay, mind if I try it out before buying it?


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Mar 28, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I won't be able to make it tomorrow guys. I have to work until 5pm because a customer had to push back on us at the last minute. I wish all of you luck though and will catch you at the next comp.
> 
> Oh and Kevin you aren't allowed to break a WR while I am not there so I am sorry for that.



Don't worry. Kevin said he could definitely try to come to a comp in June here.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 28, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Don't worry. Kevin said he could definitely try to come to a comp in June here.


Then he'll just rebreak the WR just for Psyph3r. I'll be wearing black basketball shorts Vans shoes, and a KU basketball shirt to represent Lawrence. Also I'm 6'5" so yeah...


----------



## biscuit (Mar 28, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> For 3x3? If so yeah. I'll bring all of my shades and just let you pick which colors.



I meant 5x5 my 3x3 stickers are fine. I will be wearing a grey sweat shirt with the pocket "slightly" ripped. Blond hair darkish navy sweats or orange gym shorts


----------



## Aussie (Mar 28, 2015)

I'll be a very long haired boy with oversized glasses.. I am 12 years old, 5'1, and I'll most likely be wearing a blue shirt with gray pants.

edit: I'll also be carrying a 6x6 any where you see me.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 28, 2015)

So my melting rubik's cube shirt I got last year. I thought it didn't fit and we couldn't return it. Today I tried it on and it fit. 

Lol. Very few of you know what I look like. I'll probably be like "hey what's up ____?" and you guys won't know me lol.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 28, 2015)

TheNextFeliks said:


> So my melting rubik's cube shirt I got last year. I thought it didn't fit and we couldn't return it. Today I tried it on and it fit.
> 
> Lol. Very few of you know what I look like. I'll probably be like "hey what's up ____?" and you guys won't know me lol.


Ok, I think I watched one of your youtube videos that showed your face on time so I kind of know what you look like. Then again you have no idea what I look like.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 28, 2015)

Which door do we go in?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 29, 2015)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Which door do we go in?


Lol



Aussie said:


> I'll be a very long haired boy with oversized glasses.. I am 12 years old, 5'1, and I'll most likely be wearing a blue shirt with gray pants.
> 
> edit: I'll also be carrying a 6x6 any where you see me.


That was a pretty spot on description haha.

I had a lot of fun today guys, I am glad that I met all of you. That was a really good comp. Thanks to Zach for organizing and everyone that heled sramble/judge/enter times etc.


----------



## Aussie (Mar 29, 2015)

*Lawrence Spring 2015*



Rocky0701 said:


> That was a pretty spot on description haha.



Thanks.  I had an awesome time at Lawrence Spring as well. I did SO much better then I thought I would! 

_I was forced into competing in 3x3 by my Parents._
*3x3:* 23.22, 22.73, 22.00, (23.25), (21.65) = 22.65 {*43rd Place*}
My goal was to get at least one sub 20. I came close.. about 5 times.

_Favorite event, YAY!_
*6x6:* 3:17.47, 3:35.03, 3:54.88 = 3:35.79 {*7th Place*}
YEEEEESSSSSS! Soo happy with my mean. 

I also met Kevin and I raced him! He knew who I was before I even mentioned my name.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 29, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Thanks.  I had an awesome time at Lawrence Spring as well. I did SO much better then I thought I would!
> 
> _I was forced into competing in 3x3 by my Parents._
> *3x3:* 23.22, 22.73, 22.00, (23.25), (21.65) = 22.65 {*43rd Place*}
> ...



you kinda said what you would be wearing on the forum. Also the profile pic helps


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 29, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Thanks.  I had an awesome time at Lawrence Spring as well. I did SO much better then I thought I would!
> 
> _I was forced into competing in 3x3 by my Parents._
> *3x3:* 23.22, 22.73, 22.00, (23.25), (21.65) = 22.65 {*43rd Place*}
> ...


Nice job! I bet you'll be sub 3:00 on 6x6 in a few months.


----------



## the cubist (Mar 29, 2015)

That comp was really fun! I made a video that you can find on my youtube channel.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 30, 2015)

the cubist said:


> That comp was really fun! I made a video that you can find on my youtube channel.



You should seriously watch your timer stops, half of them had your hands touching the puzzle after the timer stopped. Should have been a +2 every time that happened.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 30, 2015)

the cubist said:


> That comp was really fun! I made a video that you can find on my youtube channel.



What's your YT channel? You've linked the wrong thing on the left.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 30, 2015)

Randomno said:


> What's your YT channel? You've linked the wrong thing on the left.


It's just thecubist. The link didn't work for me either, but I found it when I searched the name. 

Pretty good video. Thanks for posting! Also I saw myself in the back once haha.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 30, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> It's just thecubist. The link didn't work for me either, but I found it when I searched the name.
> 
> Pretty good video. Thanks for posting! Also I saw myself in the back once haha.



No it's not.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 30, 2015)

Randomno said:


> No it's not.


Sorry, the cubist with a space.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 30, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Sorry, the cubist with a space.



That's just his display name though, not the URL of it.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 30, 2015)

Randomno said:


> That's just his display name though, not the URL of it.


Well if you search the cubist it's the first channel that comes up.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 30, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> It's just thecubist. The link didn't work for me either, but I found it when I searched the name.
> 
> Pretty good video. Thanks for posting! Also I saw myself in the back once haha.



considering how tall you are one pan of the room and you will be seen whether you want to or not


----------



## kcl (Mar 30, 2015)

Did anyone manage to catch my last solve of 2x2 finals on cam? I deleted my recording accidentally. Please message me on here or facebook if so, I'd be extremely grateful. Thanks!


----------



## SpicyOranges (Mar 30, 2015)

"C-A-T-S CATS CATS CATS!"


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 31, 2015)

Official results are posted.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 1, 2015)

Bump lol
I look back at my goals and think "what nub i was" (Partly because I sucked, and partly because I never even said what I got)



JustinTimeCuber said:


> Wow, the competition is in only 3 days. I'm getting pretty excited.
> My goals:
> 2x2: Sub 5 single, Sub 7 average, make the second round? *4.65 single, 5.78 average, made second round by 0.21 seconds*
> 3x3: Sub 15 single, Sub 17 average, make the second round. *lol sub 12 single 11.90, 15.03 average, made second round by 1.06 seconds*
> ...



Okay, I wouldn't be bumping this but I'm wondering when the next one will be announced. Sorry if I sound super anxious but I haven't been to a competition in like 5 months and I'm kinda annoyed... (meh we go on vacation at EXACTLY the wrong time: this and this and this and this)


----------



## biscuit (Sep 1, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Bump lol
> I look back at my goals and think "what nub i was" (Partly because I sucked, and partly because I never even said what I got)
> 
> 
> ...



I know Zach was trying to do one this fall. I know he was having issues getting a delegate that could come. November 7th is when I have mine so mark your calendar!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 1, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I know Zach was trying to do one this fall. I know he was having issues getting a delegate that could come. November 7th is when I have mine so mark your calendar!



Ok dat better be an ok date lol


----------

